# Higher Level Psionics PbP (Demon with a Glass Hand)



## Creamsteak (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm thinking of starting a higher level PbP game focused on a world where magic and psionics both exist. While I have no intention of copying Gnomeworks Psionicle game, I would like to sort of re-live some of the fun I had in that game.

As of right now, I'm thinking that there will be no advancement through experience. Whatever level the game starts at is "the level." So if the game is 14th level (where I'm eyeballing it at currently) that's it.

The game would be set on a desert world, but not Dark Sun. I'm stealing some ideas from there, some from the Dune world, and some from the content I did for Living En-world a ways back. I'm certain I'll have to do a campaign write up to give enough information that a 14th level character would feel well informed with.

So this thread is for me to find out who is interested, and maybe start putting up some developments.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm interested.... 

Havn't played Psionics up to that level before.    How about a Wilder?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 15, 2007)

Sounds intriguing...especially as a fan of Dark Sun here. 

No advancement seems kind of...well, I'd be willing to give it a shot, I spose. By high levels, in a pbp, advancement is so slow it might as well not exist anyway.


----------



## Insight (Sep 15, 2007)

I like me some psionics.  Interested.

I don't particularly care about the advancement angle.  At 14th level, the progress is so slow, it really doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## doghead (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm interested. 14th level is a little outside my usual comfort zone. But I would like to see how a higher level psychic warrior works. The 'no advancement' thing doesn't worry me. I played the original Travller for years. It will take me ages to get used to the character anyways.

A desert setting works. I've just finished reading The Bonehunters by Steven Erikson. Lots of deserts. Also lots of cool tribes and interesting magic.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 15, 2007)

14th is actually 2 levels above my normal comfort zone cap, but I'm stretching upwards because I want some experience at that level of play as a GM (have played it table top as a player though). If the campaign is working out well and I'm keeping up with it, I might let it level eventually. The point of the restriction though would be to put a "don't have any expectations of leveling" clause on the game.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 15, 2007)

YES! Finally, a psionics game that isn't full! I have little idea what my base class will be, but I absolutely KNOW that whatever I pick, it will be focusing on the Pyrokineticist PrC, which will be my main focus anyhow, so it doesn't really matter. Most likely, I'd be something along the lines of Wilder 5/Pyrokinteticist 9 (this is subject to change, however, based upon how the party ends up looking. I'm just going Wilder first to get those power points, and fulfill the Concentration 8 prerequisite. Then again, Psychic Warrior or Psion could work, but the Charisma and PP of a Wilder is hard to pass up. Either way, my role won't be primary spellcasting, so don't be afraid to throw in another Wilder!). Shame that I fall just short of that last level ability, Conflagration, though. So, keep me in mind!


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey, sign me up as a telepath.  I loves me me psionic mind control. 

I could also play a psiwar if we have too many primary manifesters.


----------



## Insight (Sep 15, 2007)

CS, are you using any books other than the EPH?  Specifically, Complete Psionic?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 15, 2007)

Are you planning on running a Psionics only campaign? I know you state this world has both magic and psionics, but I'm just a little unclear.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Would be interested in playing a Kalastar soulknife/soulbow type charater if allowed. What kind of sources and races are we looking at?

-Blood


----------



## Jemal (Sep 16, 2007)

I've been wanting to play a PyroKineticist for some time now...


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2007)

Heee

Well, that's two for pyros...I guess I'll cede my first idea and go with something else. 

Illithid hunter, maybe...or uncarnate...hmmm...


----------



## Jemal (Sep 16, 2007)

aw crap, hadn't noticed Nahz is wanting to play what appears to be my exact character..
hmm.. ponder...


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 16, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Are you planning on running a Psionics only campaign? I know you state this world has both magic and psionics, but I'm just a little unclear.



 I think the problem is when you say Psionics you get the people who wanna play psi.   So every player makes a Psi character, if you don't say it either everyone doesn't think about psi or thinks it's not allowed.


----------



## doghead (Sep 16, 2007)

ooc - CS's psionic game.

After looking at the psychic warrior, I have found myself leaning towards a soul knife. No messing around with powers and meta-psionic feats. Just stats, skills and equipment. Simple. I like simple. Not simple makes my brain hurt.

I have an image in mind of the character. Its been a long time since a character has sprung to mind so well formed. So, needless to say, I really hope that he gets a chance to live and breath. I have all my fingers crossed that this game comes to pass, and that Ang fits the setting.

Troll-bara Ang, quiet good half-celestial human soulknife 10.



> A shade under 6 feet tall. Lean. Dressed in dusty well worn travelling gear and a battered chain vest. A simple long-sword, straight with a cutting edge along only one side. An ordinary if weather beaten face, nose slightly crooked from having been broken and reset badly. A pleasant smile. Tattoos across the back of her hands and running down her fingers mark him as a member of some remote tribal people. Bright clear eyes, seemingly untarnished by any great loss or grief or despair or insanity. A good person.
> 
> Troll-bara Ang was born something more than mortal. As a young man, still with little more than fluff on his chin, he slew a troll, thus earning himself the title 'troll-bara' or troll slayer in the tongue of his people. But it was many years and many battles later before he fully came to understand what he was, and what he had been granted.
> 
> ...




It would be nice to have a sword, just an otherwise ordinary sword, through which he can manifest his soul knife powers. Or perhaps a feat that allows him to do so? Mechanically, it doesn't really make much difference not having such a sword I suppose. Its just a flavour thing. For the armour I'm thinking something along the lines of +2 chain. Perhaps made of adamantine, or with something like Shadow. Perhaps the sword is adamantine as well, made of the same material, something of a pair.

I also really like the idea of making him a half celestial. The special abilities tie in really nicely. The wings are a bit of a problem  - don't really fit the 'ordinary person' image. Perhaps a work around could be found for that. The wings were cut from his back. Or perhaps he just gave them up, symbolic of his break from the celestial host.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Zoycitenega (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd be interested, if you don't mind a person being in more than one game of yours.  I'd like to play a gray elf psion(egoist).


----------



## Darimaus (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm intrigued by the idea of a psionic world, the only question I have about it is whether or not pary members HAVE to play psionic. On that note, I'm also wondering what other sources would be allowed.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm thinking I could still go with the Pyro, but use it melee.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 16, 2007)

Hmm, well, Jemal, I'm sure that this won't be a problem - two Pyrokineticists wouldn't be a great idea, but I'm totally willing to provide anything that the party needs - psionic or not. Quite frankly, if the DM needs six players, they could come up with five, tell me to make one that fits, and I'd pick whatever synergizes the party most effectively. Pyrokineticist was just my first thought on the matter - I have plenty more ideas and builds floating around, from Raptoran Stormtalon to Minotaur Wizard (maybe not)! Please, don't feel like I'm calling dibs on any characters - I'll have fun (and probably do reasonably well) with anything! Of course, that's not to say that I'm a D&D jellyfish, I just like it when I fit in and have a concrete role in the party. It's all about teamwork - the Rambo mentality just doesn't work for me. Unless it involves a rocketbow - I like that sucker.


----------



## Insight (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone for the really crappy Cerebremancer? <ducks thrown objects>

OK, OK.  Maybe not.  I like the idea of a Monk/Psychic Warrior/Zerth Cenobite, but I'm not sure if the latter is allowed (its from Complete Psionic).  If not, I could use Fist of Zuoken, but they're not quite as cool.

Or, barring that disaster, maybe a Psion/Nomad or Egoist.  Maybe a tattoo crafter.  That might be fun.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 16, 2007)

*Q & A*
*How about a Wilder?*

Fine by me. I have a mild preference for soul-knife, psychic warrior, and psion over wilder and the other complete psionics classes. Very mild.

*CS, are you using any books other than the EPH? Specifically, Complete Psionic?*

I have Hyperconcious and Complete Psionic available to me if necessary.

*Are you planning on running a Psionics only campaign? I know you state this world has both magic and psionics, but I'm just a little unclear.*

Not psionics only. My intent is to have divine and arcane magic as well.

*Would be interested in playing a Kalastar soulknife/soulbow type charater if allowed. What kind of sources and races are we looking at?*

I will likely produce a list of races once I've got the campaign setting development document set-up. Up until then I don't feel comfortable detailing the specific options. This is also why I'm not going to confirm anyone in or close the doors on recruitment: I want to be satisfied that I'm adequately prepared for the game first.

*I think the problem is when you say Psionics you get the people who wanna play psi. So every player makes a Psi character, if you don't say it either everyone doesn't think about psi or thinks it's not allowed.*

A very accurate assessment I think. I'd prefer a party with some non-psionics characters, for both mechanical and fluff reasons.

*It would be nice to have a sword, just an otherwise ordinary sword, through which he can manifest her soul knife powers. Or perhaps a feat that allows him to do so?*

My original Psionics character from the Psionicle was able to do something similar. I'll see if I can't figure out what it was and see if it works for this game.

*I'd be interested, if you don't mind a person being in more than one game of yours. *

Not a problem.

*I'm intrigued by the idea of a psionic world, the only question I have about it is whether or not pary members HAVE to play psionic. On that note, I'm also wondering what other sources would be allowed.*

Characters do not have to be psionic. As far as sources, I havn't yet compiled any sort of list. I'd listen to proposals for anything, but until I have a campaign document up I'm not comfortable with any blanket statements.


----------



## Avalon® (Sep 16, 2007)

I've always wanted to play in a Dune-esque game. Count me in.

I was wondering though if this would be like an E6 kind of game since we wouldn't be probably advancing in levels.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 16, 2007)

As much as I love Psi and want to play a high level Wilder, if it seems everyone else is interested in Psi only I'll be willing to switch to something else. probably Divine depending on the class choices.


----------



## Insight (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a ton of character ideas, but I'd need to get some details on the world/setting before making any real pitches.  That said, I'm partial to the Zerth Cenobite, but if that's going to be a problem, I could go Psion/Nomad or maybe even a completely non-psi character (but that seems kind of a shame given the opportunity to play psi).


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 16, 2007)

I had to look the term up, but the E6 idea is at least along the lines of my thinking.

Another of my goals with this game is that the content is all on somewhat the same level. From villain to villain, dungeon to dungeon, the worst foes are very different, but not because of a power gap.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, I shall be waiting in the wings with a soulknife toon ready to go when you are. Are we still looking at level 14 or have we moved?

-Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 16, 2007)

As of right now that's still where I'm thinking, but I'm going to have to process a lot of information so it COULD change if I really feel the need to move it higher or lower.


----------



## doghead (Sep 16, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> *It would be nice to have a sword, just an otherwise ordinary sword, through which he can manifest her soul knife powers. Or perhaps a feat that allows him to do so?*
> 
> My original Psionics character from the Psionicle was able to do something similar. I'll see if I can't figure out what it was and see if it works for this game.




Thanks.

I've added a bit more background to the character above. It just keeps intruding into my thoughts. But I'm probably already in danger of writing myself into a corner, so I'll hold off adding any more for now.

Do you have any thoughts you can share on the type of game you are planning to run?

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 16, 2007)

OK, off the top of my head, here's a few character ideas...

Raptoran Ranger/Stormtalon (high-velocity scouting, primary melee punch) [Rocks since at high level, I get that flight ability]

Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut (primary melee 2-handed smasher, secondary healing and social interaction) [From Races of the Dragon, a cool idea I've always wanted to try. Everybody loves a Holy Dragon Knight]

Duskblade (secondary melee and arcane casting) [Not sure on race, but it's an awesome class]

Paladin Of Freedom (RANGED mounted combat specialist, secondary divine casting, social interaction) [Yes, there are feats to make a combat-archer Paladin]

Pyrokineticist (secondary melee, fire-themed crap) [As I stated before. Not entirely sure on role, it's just cool]

These are just a few that I could play, I could definitely pull a full-caster as well, but it seems that a lot of people want to go Psion or Wilder, so that might not be necessary. In terms of preference, since everybody else will most likely be psionic, if this will be an outdoor campaign, the Stormtalon would be great, but I would love the Dragontouched Paladin, too.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey, a higher-level game sounds like fun. I'd like to state my interest, but I'll withhold any thoughts on character concept until you decide on the campaign's specifics


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2007)

Hmm! I'd definitely be interested in a warlock or sorceror...


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 16, 2007)

I could see myself playing either a healing cleric, maybe even a healer from miniatures, or a wizard, possibly illusionist.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 17, 2007)

I've attached to this post the first part of the setting guide that I've finished. Note that this only deals with divine magic, and isn't quite complete yet.


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 17, 2007)

I can't say that I read all of the psionicle game, but I did drop in and skim some from time to time.  I would definitely be interested in a game inspired by it.

I have a few questions, if this is going to be a psionic centric game, are you going to use the psionics are different rule?  Are you looking for background (which will be easier to craft once more of the game world background/campaign focus is posted) or mechanics?  Are there things you wish us to shy away from, things you are not interested in exploring in the game?  (The immediate thing that jumps to mind is Evil characters, but it covers a lot like the no loner clause or no ECL races).  Other than the psionic bias, are there things you do wish to see explored in the game?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 17, 2007)

I will be using a part of the Psionics are Different rule. I don't want to use it in total because certain parts of it I don't feel comfortable with. At the moment I'm not too concerned with characters anyone is posting because I'm still going through stages of processing information.

ECL races I'm going to limit in some way, I know that. Evil characters "could" be fine, if it's the right kind of evil.

- - -

Also note that I'm not yet happy with the God-Kings part yet, as I obviously have a lot of detailing work left to do.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool info,  If I can't get in with a wilder I definattly want to play a divine character.   

Have to read a bit more to come up with more detailed character idea.


----------



## doghead (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting. I like the layered approach to divine magic with the coexistance of old gods and god kings. It will be interesting to see how you plan to set the characters in the game, both in terms of the existing powers and the other characters.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Psion (Sep 17, 2007)

Er, still taking apps?

I'm interested, probably play a Chakra Savant, Astral Zealot, or Crystal Proselyte since Hyperconscious is being allowed.


----------



## Insight (Sep 17, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Er, still taking apps?
> 
> I'm interested, probably play a Chakra Savant, Astral Zealot, or Crystal Proselyte since Hyperconscious is being allowed.




Hmm those sound like fun.  I'm still awaiting my copy of Hyperconscious from the EN World Store!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Since the campaign will be similiar with Dark Sun, will the Plane of Shadow have any wieght in your campaign? I was looking at the Shadow Sentinal from the Races of Desitny which I thought would be a interesting take on a Psionic Paladin (Evil Outside/Undead hunter).  (Soulknife 5 / Shadow Sentinal 5 / Illumine Soul 4)

-Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 17, 2007)

I still havn't quite figured out planar cosmology, especially regarding the transitive planes. It's definitely on my mind, and there will definitely be some "kind" of transitive planes.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh so tempting, especially the inclusion of d20 sources like Hyperconsious. I've been keen on trying out a variety of options from there since it came out.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 18, 2007)

OK, I don't see Bahamut anywhere on that list, so I take it that Dragonborn are out? Well, since this is a desert campaign, which typically means a lot of outside work, I would REALLY like to play a Raptoran Ranger/Stormtalon. Would this be allowable? If not, I can always go with the CG Paladin Of Freedom, or just about anything. I know that this game is still in speculation phase, but I would like a chance to think about character concepts.

Speaking of character concepts, this new updated has narrowed my list slightly. These three characters are basically done, they just need tweaking to 14th level.

NE Kenku Rogue 5 / Assassin 9

?? Raptoran Ranger 5 / Stormtalon 9

CG Human Paladin of Freedom 14

Those are a few, anyway.


----------



## Insight (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm eyeing a Flayerspawn Psychic from Complete Psionic now.  I'm not sure if it's a good concept or not, but it sounds kinda fun.  I think based on what it can do, I'd pretty much be a Psion/Telepath, but I suppose other specs aren't completely out of the question.


----------



## Insight (Sep 18, 2007)

I guess a corollary to the above - 

Are we going to be near civilization?  Is there a civilization?  If so, what are the major races?  How would they feel about the offspring of a illithid?  Do illithid exist?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 18, 2007)

Civilizations exist, of sorts. Those city-states are the homes of the vast vast majority of the humanoid races that still exist. However, these places are typically isolationist. They don't invite travelers in (with some exceptions) and they don't take kindly to strangers. Many of them treat anyone that goes outside the gates as outcasts and won't ever let them back in.

I'm working on detailing the major races. Most of the goblinoids and tamer monstrous humanoids will more congregated into three of the city-states. Humans are the most common, and there are still ancient dwarven strongholds and secret elven cities.

Illithid are not going to be a major race in the setting. They do exist in the universe, but my assumption is they control numerous other worlds like a plague, and they have found this world to be impossible to get a good foothold on.


----------



## Psion (Sep 18, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'm working on detailing the major races. Most of the goblinoids and tamer monstrous humanoids will more congregated into three of the city-states. Humans are the most common, and there are still ancient dwarven strongholds and secret elven cities.




How about XPH races? Xeph, Maenad, Elan, etc.?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 18, 2007)

All three have a place already. I've been working on the races-classes document since I took a break from the divine magic one.


----------



## doghead (Sep 19, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> ... However, these places are typically isolationist. They don't invite travellers in (with some exceptions) and they don't take kindly to strangers. Many of them treat anyone that goes outside the gates as outcasts and won't ever let them back in.




Isn't this going to be rather limiting? Given the nature of the city states, I can understand that they are suspicious of strangers (potential spies and agents of the other God-Kings all of them). And containing the population is one way to control what they know, a la North Korea. But what about trade? I suppose that there could be independent traders who travel between cities but don't enter them. Goods are sold to merchants who sell to the city populations. Ot perhaps there is no trade between cities.

On a related note, are there towns villages estates and farms surrounding the cities, or does everyone pretty much live within the walls? If the latter, how do they manage food production? Given the power of the God kings, it could all be done by magic. I wonder if that would create a luxury market for 'real' foodstuffs.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 19, 2007)

With a few specific exceptions, each city state is an independant and self-contained environment. There are a few groups that do trade through the desert, but this is an extremely dangerous occupation.

There are no farms/villages/towns outside the god-king protected cities because things are too inhospitable for that. Inside the "better" cities, however, you can find luxury in all directions, greenery, architecture, and such. Inside, it would be like the upper levels of Sharn from Eberron. Of course, the specifics of this are different from city to city based on the "creator." Most cities have a total management system where every facet of life is restricted and controlled. Some even go so far as to eliminate the possibility of natural reproduction, using artificial wombs to develop and breed citizens.

There are going to be nomads that live in the deserts, that manage to live off the land in some shape. These are akin to the nomads from Dune that were forced to canibalize each others water and such in order to survive. There will also be relics of some civilizations that were able to survive ecological disaster (notably the dwarves) and have secret homes hidden from most.

The idea of people wanting to import illegal "real" food from the outside I think is worth stealing.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 19, 2007)

So will the group be emassaries of one of the City States or nomads traveling the waste lands in search of some relic of the past?


-Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 19, 2007)

That's going to depend somewhat on what kinds of characters are in the game.

I'm going to detail some character creation rules here in a little bit. There's going to be "some" level of difficulty in deciding who gets to play I'm certain.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 19, 2007)

DO NOT GO TO THE LENGTHS TO DRAW UP ALL OF YOUR STATS YET. I am just looking for what types of race/class combinations and such people intend to play. I would like to create a running list of what people would like, and what their intentions are. Once I have that information I can try to see what I want to do.


*Character Creation*
This post will detail the mechanical character creation rules for "The Creators Return" a higher level campaign set in the world of Romdo. Characters will be created for 14th level.

*Ability Scores*
Ability scores will be generated using 32 point buy.

*Classes*
Classes can be drawn from the following lists.

*Players Handbook:* Cleric, Druid, Fighter, Monk, Paladin, Ranger, Rogue, Sorcerer.
*Expanded Psionics Handbook:* Psion, Psychic Warrior, Soulknife, Wilder.
*Complete Psionic:* Ardent, Divine Mind, Lurk.
*Complete Warrior:* Hexblade.
*Complete Divine:* Favored Soul.

Prestige classes can be drawn from the following lists.

*Book of Exalted Deeds:* Fist of Raziel, Lion of Talisid, Sword of RIghteousness.
*Book of Vile Darkness:* Soul Eater.
*Complete Adventurer:* Ghost-Faced Killer, Shadowbane Inquisitor, Shadowbane Stalker, Shadowmind, Spymaster, Tempest, Vigilante.
*Complete Arcane:* Acolyte of the Skin, Blood Magus, Elemental Savant, Enlightened Fist, Fatespinner, Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil, Wild Mage, 
*Complete Divine:* Black Flame Zealot, Blighter, Church Inquisitor, Contemplative, Entropomancer, Pious Templar, Sacred Fist, Storm Lord, Ur-Priest, Void Disciple, Warpriest.
*Complet Psionic:* Soulbow, Zerth Cenobite.
*Complete Warrior:* Bladesinger, Dervish, Justiciar, Mindspy, Occult Slayer.
*Dungeon Masters Guide:* Arcane Archer, Arcane Trickster, Archmage, Assassin, Blackguard, Mystic Theurge, Shadowdancer.
*Expanded Psionics Handbook:* Cerebremancer, Psionic Fist, Slayer, Metamind, Psion Uncarnate, Pyrokineticist, War Mind.
*Hyperconcious:* Crystal Proselyte, Innate Pretender, Lucid Cenobyte.

*Races*
Races are "by approval." The most common races are listed below.

Humans
Dwarves (any type)
Elves (any type)
Gnomes (any type)
Halflings
Goblinoids
Orcs
Planetouched (any type)
Mephlings (any type)
Elans
Half-Giants
Maenads
Xephs
Goliaths

I'm also going to allow warforged, but their "name" in the setting is either Reivs or Tetugen.

I'm open to a number of ideas, and I'm also willing to allow 1 Avoral Guardinal if someone REALLY wants to play it (usually is ECL 15 according to my Planar Handbook, but I'll allow it to be played as a 14th level character).

*Skills & Feats*
Feats and skills are fine from any of the books detailed above, as well as complete scoundrel, complete mage, and players handbook 2.

*Equipment*
150,000 gp worth of equipment.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Would the PrC ‘Shadow Sentinel’ from the Race of Destiny be acceptable and/or perhaps a Kalastar (psionic race) from the Eberron campaign? 

I was thinking of something along the lines of a sect of people whos goal is to restore the waste land to its former glory by taking aim at those (evil magic users?) who defile the land for their own goals. 

This is an excerpt about class from the book. 
“The mechanics of the class would be appropriate for any race or group with a connection to the Plane of Shadow, so you could use shadow sentinels even in a campaign that does not feature Illumians.”

If you need more info about it, let me know. 

-Blood


----------



## Avalon® (Sep 19, 2007)

Creamsteak, would you allow other races besides those?

I'm planning on taking the daelkyr half-blood from Magic of Eberron.

He could be a mutant living in the wastes, possibly a survivor of the ecological mishaps/disasters.


----------



## Psion (Sep 19, 2007)

Is the Psychic Theurge from the Mind's Eye article a possibility? I'd consider a Favored Soul/Ardent/Psychic Theurge.

At this moment, I'm thinking of re-imagining an old Scarred Lands character I started, who would be:

Grey Elf Shaper 5 / Crystal Proselyte 9.

Depending on how world details shape up and how the concept drifts, the character might be better realized as a Human or Elan, and the Psion type could change as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmm!

I'm interested in a sorceror...are there any setting-specific flavor/mechanical notes I should be aware of? Also, you list you allow material from Complete Mage, but you don't mention Complete Arcane...is CA out?

What about Spell Compendium/Magic Item Compendium?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 19, 2007)

> Would the PrC ‘Shadow Sentinel’ from the Race of Destiny be acceptable and/or perhaps a Kalastar (psionic race) from the Eberron campaign?




Shadow Sentinel yes, Kalashtar "maybe."



> Creamsteak, would you allow other races besides those?




Yes, those are just basic guidelines. I'm also willing to consider templates of certain sorts.



> I'm planning on taking the daelkyr half-blood from Magic of Eberron.




That's within the realm of possibility.



> Is the Psychic Theurge from the Mind's Eye article a possibility?




Yes, thats fine.



> I'm interested in a sorceror...are there any setting-specific flavor/mechanical notes I should be aware of?



 Yes, although I don't want to detail that yet. 


> Also, you list you allow material from Complete Mage, but you don't mention Complete Arcane...is CA out?



 CA is listed in the prestige classes section so I'm fine with those feats.



> What about Spell Compendium/Magic Item Compendium?




Item by item. I don't want to blanket approve either of those. If you do use an item from either, I'd like the write up somewhere on your character sheet when I get to that stage.


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm considering an Elan Monk 9, Psychic Warrior 2, Zerth Cenobyte 3.  Created in one of the great city-states, my character rebelled against his creators and lives in the desolate wastes, spending his days in contemplation and self-examination.

Question - does anyone know of a feat that allows you to stack Monk and Psychic Warrior levels for unarmed dmg, ac, and spd (kinda like the feats from Comp Adv where you can stack Pally and Rogue, Pally and Ranger, etc, there are some in PHB2 as well)?

EDIT: I still haven't received my copy of Hyperconscious.  I reserve the right to change my character when that comes in.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, without knowing any of the world-specific stuff...the idea I have is a little odd, but it might be fun.

Shard is a young woman found unconscious in the wasteland at the bottom of a blasted crater by a pair of nomad scouts. On awakening, she managed to convince the tribe not to break her down for her water by demonstrating magical abilities. In time she earned the trust of the tribe, and was given the name Shard, because of the strange small crystal that was embedded in her forehead...seemingly a part of her flesh and bone. 

Right now I'm thinking she has no memories prior to awakening among the nomads, and the mysteries of her past and origin being a personal hook/quest...perhaps also a source of complications, enemies, etc...

I even have ideas as far as what she -might- have once been...but I imagine, if this idea appeals at all, you'll want to surprise me. 

PS - This is all just one idea though. If it seems wildly inappropriate, or just not interesting, I can easily come up with something else.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 19, 2007)

Email me at creamsteak@hotmail.com with what your idea of what she "might" have once been is.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 19, 2007)

> Question - does anyone know of a feat that allows you to stack Monk and Psychic Warrior levels for unarmed dmg, ac, and spd (kinda like the feats from Comp Adv where you can stack Pally and Rogue, Pally and Ranger, etc, there are some in PHB2 as well)?




I don't know of one specific to that, but I would be willing to allow a feat that functioned similar to the ones from comp adventurer only geared for the other classes.


----------



## doghead (Sep 19, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> The idea of people wanting to import illegal "real" food from the outside I think is worth stealing.




"Shuush! I'm smuggling tomatoes"

I'll look over the character creation stuff and see how Ang fits so far.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## doghead (Sep 19, 2007)

Troll-bara Ang, Half Celestial Human Soulknife 10.

[sblock=Reposted]Troll-bara Ang, quiet good half-celestial human soulknife 10.

Description

A shade under 6 feet tall. Lean. Dressed in dusty well worn travelling gear and a battered chain vest. A simple long-sword, straight with a cutting edge along only one side. An ordinary if weather beaten face, nose slightly crooked from having been broken and reset badly. A pleasant smile. Tattoos across the back of her hands and running down her fingers mark him as a member of some remote tribal people. Bright clear eyes, seemingly untarnished by any great loss or grief or despair or insanity. A good person. 

Background

Troll-bara Ang was born something more than mortal. As a young man, still with little more than fluff on his chin, he slew a troll, thus earning himself the title 'troll-bara' or troll slayer in the tongue of his people. But it was many years and many battles later before he fully came to understand what he was, and what he had been granted.

As a younger person, Troll-bara Ang once railed against those bent on inflicting cruelty, misery and suffering in the world. He waged a personal, unceasing war on those who inflicted it, and achieved nothing. Except to drive himself to the edge of madness and despair. Now, he has come to accept that he can only do what he can do. Now, he travels the world seeking to alleviate what suffering he can. He lives to give joy a chance to bloom, where ever he can. He knows that He can only fail to change the world. But he also has come to accept that the only real failure is to cease trying.

For the last few years, Ang has avoided great quests and kingdom shattering events. There are in such things, already too many forces ready to meddle. Instead, he has walked among the ordinary people - the farmers, artisans, labourers and herders of the world - settling disputes, healing the sick, lifting the poor and on occasions, slaying monsters. Of late, Ang's sword has seen little use, and for its part it is content to sleep in its sheath after so many decades of slaughter and mayhem. Indeed, after many years the sword and the chain vest are all Ang retains of his past life. Much of the rest has been given away, or sold for coin to be, in turn, given away as well.

Notes

It would be nice to have a sword, just an otherwise ordinary sword, through which he can manifest his soul knife powers. Or perhaps a feat that allows him to do so? Mechanically, it doesn't really make much difference not having such a sword I suppose. Its just a flavour thing. For the armour I'm thinking something along the lines of +2 chain. Perhaps made of adamantine, or with something like Shadow. Perhaps the sword is adamantine as well, made of the same material, something of a pair.

I also really like the idea of making him a half celestial. The special abilities tie in really nicely. The wings are a bit of a problem  - don't really fit the 'ordinary person' image. Perhaps a work around could be found for that. The wings were cut from his back. Or perhaps he just gave them up, symbolic of his break from the celestial host.[/sblock]

I'm still keen to play Ang assuming that the half celestial template is allowed. 

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Psion (Sep 19, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> EDIT: I still haven't received my copy of Hyperconscious.  I reserve the right to change my character when that comes in.




Ahoy,I think you'll be findin' that Lucid Cenobyte be close t' what you be lookin' for.

In other news, guess I'll scrap me plans for a Slayer. Aye.


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Ahoy,I think you'll be findin' that Lucid Cenobyte be close t' what you be lookin' for.
> 
> In other news, guess I'll scrap me plans for a Slayer. Aye.




T' Slayer be still in t' list above. Don't give up so easily!


----------



## Avalon® (Sep 19, 2007)

Creamsteak, would you allow a base class not on your list? I want to try something but if you don't want to I'll try something else.


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I don't know of one specific to that, but I would be willing to allow a feat that functioned similar to the ones from comp adventurer only geared for the other classes.




K how 'bout this, matey?

*ASCETIC CENOBYTE* [GENERAL]
You have learned to merge your interest in the martial arts with your innate psychic combat abilities so that you take the best from both worlds.
*Prerequisites*: Still Mind class feature, Power Point Reserve of at least 2.
*Benefit*: Your Monk and Psychic Warrior levels stack for the purposes of determining a Monk's Unarmed Damage bonus, AC bonus, and unarmored speed.  These levels also stack for the purposes of determining your Manifester level when using powers on the Psychic Warrior list.  It does not affect your power points per day, new powers gained, or the acquisition of bonus Psionic feats associated with gaining levels in Psychic Warrior.
If you have the Stunning Fist feat, your levels in Psychic Warrior stack with Monk levels for the purpose of determining the daily uses of Stunning Fist.  Note that, because your Psychic Warrior levels count as Monk levels for determining daily uses, Psychic Warrior does not count as an "other class" for which you gain a daily use for every 4 levels gained.
Your unarmed damage bonus from Monk affects any natural weapon attacks gained by virtue of Psychic Warrior powers such as Bite of the Wolf, Claws of the Beast, or Claws of the Vampire.  You increase the die type of these natural weapon attacks by the following steps depending on your effective Monk level: 1-3: None, 4-11: +1, 12-19: +2, 20+: +3.
Finally, you may freely multiclass between Monk and Psychic Warrior without penalty.

CS, does this seem OK?  I was wondering about adding something letting the character flurry when using a natural weapon gained by virtue of a Psychic Warrior power (such as those listed above).


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 19, 2007)

I am looking at making my Soulknife specialize in mage slaying. Running with that thought how would you determine what the appropriate Manifester Level would be for the Suppression Weapon Enchantment? As by RAW Soulknifes do not have a Manifester Level even though this ability appears on their approved Mind Blade enchantment list. 

On of the Illumine Soul’s (PrC in CP) class abilities gives their Mind Blade permanent Undead Bane. However it does not say how this ability affects a Soulknifes’ Mind Blade Enchantment cap (determined by a Soulknifes Leve). The reading of the PrC is vague and could lead one to believe that the ability does not count against the Enchantment cap. In affect being a ‘free’ weapon enchantment. Or it could mean you get the Undead Bane added permanently to your weapon with it going against your Encantment Cap. Which in turn could be view to being going against the Soulknife’s ability to change their weapon enchantments whenever they want. What is your interpretation?


-Blood


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, depending on a lot of things my base, including party content and the like, my character concept would center around a War Mind, maybe a Goliath.  

The path of a War Mind is that set forth by the Talariic Codex (which I am assuming was writing in the time of the old gods, but an unknown author, perhaps even one of the old gods themselves).  

My characters knowledge of the writing is incomplete for any number of reasons (Perhaps all knowledge of the subject is incomplete, perhaps it is only held by a select few, perhaps his understanding is incomplete)  So he spends his time search the ancient ruins for a glimmer of a hope to achieve a greater enlightenment of the texts, either through finding a more complete copy or  hint of a location with more knowledge of the subject.

Not that that is his only motivation, but that is the larger background goal he has and what would motivate him in terms of gathering more money (to fund further research) and go to ancient ruins on nearly any pretext.

The other character I was thinking of was an Elan Souleater, but that is largely dependent on the rest of the group.  His basic story is as he lay dying (reason are not fleshed out atm) a god-king appeared before him and offered him a chance to live, if he would serve.  Out of desperation he agreed and ended a spy/assassin of same god-king.  He hates the life he has bargained for, but his life and more hang in the balance to the god-king.

Probably won't go that way unless we end up with more of a evil group, but it was something sitting at the back of my mind.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 19, 2007)

OK, now I definitely know what I want to go with.

Rainplume, the Final Mirage
NE Kenku Rogue 5/Assassin 9
(Your typical assassin. Crazy amounts of stealth, ruthlessness, instant kills, poison, and ruthlessness.)

Rainplume grew up with his mother and father, who did not accept his race's murderous ways. They named him Rainplume in the hopes that he would grow up as a good man and wash away the prejudices associated with him and his family. However, after accidentally killing someone, he found that he had a taste for the sensation. From that day onward, he slowly slipped into psychosis from the addiction to that feeling. Eventually he forsook his parents and trained himself in the killing arts, later becoming a lone assassin, occasionally killing for gold, occasionally killing when the opportunity rose. He wanders among the dunes, ever moving onward, his reputation as the last thing you'll ever see in the desert (the Final Mirage) always trailing him.

I know that he's evil, but keep in mind that his addiction to killing is his strongest emotion. He is likely to follow around a group of warriors, for two reasons - one, where PCs go, death and battles usually follow, and two, people are less likely to think he is an evil psychopath if he is traveling around with good or neutral characters. He won't stab them in their sleep, because then, the opportunity for massive amounts of blood and gold goes away (future prospects). The other issue that people MIGHT have is that he has a reputation, even though it isn't a particularly big one (only rumors, since not many get away from him alive) - that's where Disguise checks come in. He's not a particularly distinctive individual to begin with, and if he doesn't want his identity to be known, then it won't be. Plus, I doubt he'll be parading into the city gates with the rest of the PC's - he'll probably find his own side entrance.

I won't be using any crazy feats for him (mostly Two-Weapon Fighting related ones), and he'll fulfill the typical rogue role of stealth, sabotage, and sneaky killing (but NOT social interaction). Does this work, or is there something that should be changed?

Oh, by the way, if this guy does get accepted, would you mind me trading a few weapon proficiencies for more desert nomad appropriate ones (rapier -> scimitar, short sword -> kukri)?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 19, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> Troll-bara Ang, Half Celestial Human Soulknife 10.
> 
> [sblock=Reposted]Troll-bara Ang, quiet good half-celestial human soulknife 10.
> 
> ...




I'm fine with a half celestial. If you don't want the wings part I think we can just substitute that for a bonus feat if that's alright.

Here's my idea along the mind-blade lines:

*FUSED MIND BLADE [PSIONIC]*
You can fuse your mind blade to another weapon.
*Prerequisite:* Str 13, Psionic Weapon, ability to manifest a mind blade.
*Benefit:* While you are psionically focused, you can create your mind blade within a melee weapon of the same size and shape as your mind blade (usually a short sword). When you attack, you use the highest attack bonus for either weapon. You can deal damage with either the mind blade or the melee weapon with each attack.

*GREATER FUSED MIND BLADE [PSIONIC]*
You can attack with both your mind blade and another weapon at the same time.
*Prerequisite:* Str 13, Fused Mind Blade, Greater Psionic Weapon, Psionic Weapon, base attack bonus +6. 
*Benefit:* To use this feat, you must expend your psionic focus.
As a standard action, you may attack with both your mind blade and a melee weapon. The melee weapon must be the same size and shape as your mind blade (usually a short sword). Both attacks use the highest attack modifier (with a -4 penalty) to determine success and deal damage normally for both weapons (but see Special). You must decide whether or not to use this feat prior to making an attack. If your attack misses, you still expend your psionic focus.
For every five points of base attack bonus you have above +6, your melee weapon deals an extra 2d6 points of damage to a maximum of 4d6.
*Special:* You apply precision-based damage (such as sneak attack damage) only once. If you score a critical hit, only the weapon with the highest attack modifier deals critical damage; all others deal regular damage.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 19, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Creamsteak, would you allow a base class not on your list? I want to try something but if you don't want to I'll try something else.




Which?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 19, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> K how 'bout this, matey?
> 
> *ASCETIC CENOBYTE* [GENERAL]
> You have learned to merge your interest in the martial arts with your innate psychic combat abilities so that you take the best from both worlds.
> ...




Looking at the other examples I've got on hand, that looks like more than what the other feats usually offered. The language also needs to be cleaned up a bit I think. I also think getting all 3 bonuses is a little odd (armor, unarmed damage, and movement speed). Here's my take:


*ASCETIC CENOBYTE* [GENERAL]
You have trained your mind and body to work together, combining physical skill with psionic technique.
*Prerequisites*: Improved Unarmed Strike, Power Point Reserve of at least 2.
*Benefit*: When you use an unarmed strike to deliver a stunning attack you can spend 2 power points in place of using your limited number of stunning attacks per day.
If you have levels in psychic warrior and monk, those levels stack for the purpose of determining your unarmed strike damage and your AC bonus.
In addition, you can multiclass freely between the psychic warrior and monk classes. You must still remain lawful in order to retain your monk abilities and take monk levels. You still face the normal XP penalties for having multiple classes more than one level part.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 19, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I am looking at making my Soulknife specialize in mage slaying. Running with that thought how would you determine what the appropriate Manifester Level would be for the Suppression Weapon Enchantment? As by RAW Soulknifes do not have a Manifester Level even though this ability appears on their approved Mind Blade enchantment list.
> 
> On of the Illumine Soul’s (PrC in CP) class abilities gives their Mind Blade permanent Undead Bane. However it does not say how this ability affects a Soulknifes’ Mind Blade Enchantment cap (determined by a Soulknifes Leve). The reading of the PrC is vague and could lead one to believe that the ability does not count against the Enchantment cap. In affect being a ‘free’ weapon enchantment. Or it could mean you get the Undead Bane added permanently to your weapon with it going against your Encantment Cap. Which in turn could be view to being going against the Soulknife’s ability to change their weapon enchantments whenever they want. What is your interpretation?
> 
> ...




I think it's pretty much intended to be a constant bonus and you don't need to worry about how it affects your other enchantments.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 19, 2007)

> Oh, by the way, if this guy does get accepted, would you mind me trading a few weapon proficiencies for more desert nomad appropriate ones (rapier -> scimitar, short sword -> kukri)?




That would be in line with my thoughts.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 19, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> That would be in line with my thoughts.



Yes, good. And you're fine with an evil character? In other words, would Rainplume be the right KIND of evil? Just want to know if I should scrap him immediately. I put him in there because I didn't notice too many Rogue-ish characters. And because assassins are 1337 as I-I311. Also, I take it that while Kenkus might not be the most common race, they're acceptable?


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Looking at the other examples I've got on hand, that looks like more than what the other feats usually offered. The language also needs to be cleaned up a bit I think. I also think getting all 3 bonuses is a little odd (armor, unarmed damage, and movement speed). Here's my take:
> 
> 
> *ASCETIC CENOBYTE* [GENERAL]
> ...




The downside to that feat (and in general, multiclassing Monk and Psychic Warrior) is that the Monk's unarmed damage is always better than the Psychic Warrior's natural weapons.  It seems to me a natural synergy that these abilities help each other, not making the character choose between them.  Alternately, you could have the feat allow the character to use the powers that normally modify Claws of the Beast, etc, affect a Monk's unarmed strike.  For example, the poison ability, energy strike, etc.

Some sources rule that unarmed strikes are a natural attack, and are affected by spells etc as if natural weapons.  I'm not sure this issue has been settled officially, so you could just rule that the Psychic Warrior's powers already have the ability to modify the unarmed strike.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I think it's pretty much intended to be a constant bonus and you don't need to worry about how it affects your other enchantments.



 For the Illumine Soul. Got it. 


So what would be the Manifester Level for a SoulKnife? 

I was thinking the ML would be to either;
a) the character level (14)
b) the character's BaB (11)
c) the min to create the actual weapon enchantment (ML = 10)


-Blood


----------



## Insight (Sep 20, 2007)

I got my copy of Hyperconscious!

Question:  Would the Quietus prestige class be allowed?  It's fairly similar to the Innate Pretender that you have listed above, and fits an idea I had for a character better than would the Innate Pretender.


----------



## Avalon® (Sep 20, 2007)

Actually it would be a base class and a prestige class.

These would be the totemist (base class) and the Impure Prince (prestige class)

The first is from Magic of Incarnum while the latter is from Magic of Eberron.

If you want, I can email the needed info to you.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2007)

I've already pitched the character of Shard, but I figured I should post some mechanical info of use to other players-in-potentia...

Shard would be a sorceror/wild mage with a background among the wasteland nomads in and around the area of the Virtues. She's chaotic (very chaotic) good in alignment. Her role in a party would be mainly arcane artillery, with some buffing and utility spells to round things out. She has a lot of survival-themed magical gear, much of which is useful to more than just her. 

I tried to make sure to get spells that would be hard to reproduce the effects of with psionics. 

Background was previously posted and corresponded regarding so I shan't repost that here. 

If there's any other info needed to assess viability, please do ask.

And if anyone else is doing a nomadic character, and we both get in, it might be fun to link backgrounds.


----------



## Psion (Sep 20, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Shard would be a sorceror/wild mage with a background among the wasteland nomads in and around the area of the Virtues.




It seems like in both role and concept, our characters are overlapping a little... save I am going for Psionic. The crystal proselyte PrC slowly transforms the character into crystal (though since my character will have 9th level in the PrC, he'll be mostly crystal) and packs light and sound based energy abilities.

I might take shaper and focus on astral construct to make my character less artillery focussed. Or I could look thought the list and find something else that appeals.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 20, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'm open to a number of ideas, and I'm also willing to allow 1 Avoral Guardinal if someone REALLY wants to play it (usually is ECL 15 according to my Planar Handbook, but I'll allow it to be played as a 14th level character).




If you aren't full yet I'd love to give this a shot.  I'm a little worried about the relative frailty caused by LA+7; but it'll certainly be fun to try.

Two questions though:
-- What sources are allowed for gear?  Same list as for PrC's?  What about he Magic Item Compendium?
-- Anyone know of a feat that will increase the Caster Level of SLA's by 1?  I'd really like to be able to squeeze the 5th missile out of the at-will _Magic Missile_ SLA.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 20, 2007)

I saw your list of allowed classes, so maybe this is a silly question, but any chance you would allow some Tome of Battle material?  I've been searching for a mid/high level campaign to play a Crusader concept it, but can't seem to find one.  Let me know if this is a possibility.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> It seems like in both role and concept, our characters are overlapping a little... save I am going for Psionic. The crystal proselyte PrC slowly transforms the character into crystal (though since my character will have 9th level in the PrC, he'll be mostly crystal) and packs light and sound based energy abilities.
> 
> I might take shaper and focus on astral construct to make my character less artillery focussed. Or I could look thought the list and find something else that appeals.




Shard is human, I should say. The only 'crystal' part of her is a little bit of gem stuck in her forehead, and even that's just flavor basically.

And I'm sure we could work with spells and powers if need be. It's rare that a part has -too much- firepower.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 20, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> The downside to that feat (and in general, multiclassing Monk and Psychic Warrior) is that the Monk's unarmed damage is always better than the Psychic Warrior's natural weapons.  It seems to me a natural synergy that these abilities help each other, not making the character choose between them.  Alternately, you could have the feat allow the character to use the powers that normally modify Claws of the Beast, etc, affect a Monk's unarmed strike.  For example, the poison ability, energy strike, etc.
> 
> Some sources rule that unarmed strikes are a natural attack, and are affected by spells etc as if natural weapons.  I'm not sure this issue has been settled officially, so you could just rule that the Psychic Warrior's powers already have the ability to modify the unarmed strike.




I don't particularly like the idea of modifying the strength of a wide variety of powers to make the change your talking about. Two angles here: 1) You shouldn't be a better monk than a monk, 2) natural weapons do already have their own set of rules and abilities that are distinctly seperate from the unarmed strike stuff.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> And if anyone else is doing a nomadic character, and we both get in, it might be fun to link backgrounds.



I also envisioned my Shadow-Soulknife Undead Killler / Mage Hunter to be a waste land drifter. Seeking out evil spell casters and their undead minons where ever they may roam. He might have a hard time entering cities through. I see him having obvious large dark tatoos across his face and body depicting him as a worshiper of both the Planes of Shadow and Positive Energy. 

He would also be CG. Perhaps the two shared similiar goals during a quest and shortly realized that there is safety in numbers. Ever since they have scavanged waste lands for those who prey on nomanic tribes?


-Blood


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 20, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Yes, good. And you're fine with an evil character? In other words, would Rainplume be the right KIND of evil? Just want to know if I should scrap him immediately. I put him in there because I didn't notice too many Rogue-ish characters. And because assassins are 1337 as I-I311. Also, I take it that while Kenkus might not be the most common race, they're acceptable?




Well I'm not remembering what a Kenku is.

As far as evil goes, I'm fine with bad guys that have a point or a direction. Anti-heroes are still a kind of hero. I don't particularly like any notion of "I'd do this because I'm evil." It should rather be, "I'm evil because I do this."

While I could see a character with those classes/levels working, I have doubts about the interests of your character.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 20, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> For the Illumine Soul. Got it.
> 
> 
> So what would be the Manifester Level for a SoulKnife?
> ...




Manifester Level: The manifester's psionic class level.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 20, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I got my copy of Hyperconscious!
> 
> Question:  Would the Quietus prestige class be allowed?  It's fairly similar to the Innate Pretender that you have listed above, and fits an idea I had for a character better than would the Innate Pretender.



I could deal with one.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 20, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Actually it would be a base class and a prestige class.
> 
> These would be the totemist (base class) and the Impure Prince (prestige class)
> 
> ...




The impure prince seems fine but it obviously has to be tweaked for the setting as far as entry requirements and the language in certain abilities.

I have no idea what a totemist is, but I'm not particularly interested in adding too many base classes.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 20, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> If you aren't full yet I'd love to give this a shot.  I'm a little worried about the relative frailty caused by LA+7; but it'll certainly be fun to try.
> 
> Two questions though:
> -- What sources are allowed for gear?  Same list as for PrC's?  What about he Magic Item Compendium?
> -- Anyone know of a feat that will increase the Caster Level of SLA's by 1?  I'd really like to be able to squeeze the 5th missile out of the at-will _Magic Missile_ SLA.




Gear is going to be item-by-item approval. I can't really do it any other way as there could always be the stray item that I don't think fits with my vision for the game.

As far as the feat goes, I havn't seen anything like that... but then again I'm not certain.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 20, 2007)

gabrion said:
			
		

> I saw your list of allowed classes, so maybe this is a silly question, but any chance you would allow some Tome of Battle material?  I've been searching for a mid/high level campaign to play a Crusader concept it, but can't seem to find one.  Let me know if this is a possibility.




As much as I like that book and the classes contained therein, I'm shaping this game without them (I could really see them being used obviously, some of the flavor for their abilities makes a LOT of sense for the setting). I'm making this decision because I have seen a lot of them in my games lately and would like a party without for this one.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 20, 2007)

Of what I've seen so-far here's the list as best I can seem to form it:

Bloodweaver1 - Soulknife/Illumine Soul
Avalon - Impure Prince
Psion - Crystal Proselyte
Shayuri - Sorcerer
doghead - Troll-bara Ang, Half Celestial Human
Wrahn - War Mind
Nazhkandrias - Kenku Rogue/Assassin
Pyrex - Guardinal

I know already that I like doghead and shayuri's characters. They can both draft there characters at this point. I'm not positive about anyone elses concept. I'm only interested in 4-6, and while I don't want to make a competition out of anything I'm looking for a few more concepts that are fleshed out a bit.

Also because most of the characters I've seen are nomad-oriented, I'm going to set the campaign initially in that sort of situation.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 20, 2007)

You've obviously got some notions about why you wanted to include a guardinal.  Can you tell us a bit more about the game so I can tell you more about my celestial denizen?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2007)

As it happens...I have a draft ready. 

I've included sources on spells and items, and provided a capsule description of what non-core spells and items do. If you need more details on anything let me know and I can do a full writeup. Most of it's from your sources...I did dip into the Compendiums a little though.

[sblock=Shard Rough Draft]Name: Shard
Race: Human
Class/Level: Sorceror 5/Wild Mage 9
Gender: Female
Exp

Desc: Pending

Strength (STR) 8 -1
Dexterity (DEX) 16 +3 (8)
Constitution (CON) 14 +2 (6)
Intelligence (INT) 10 +0 (2)
Wisdom (WIS) 14 +2 (6)
Charisma (CHA) 18 +4 (10)

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
AC: 13 (10 + 3 Dex
Hit Points: 4+13d4+28
Movement: 30'

Init: +2
Base Attack Bonus: +6
Melee Attack: +5
Ranged Attack: +8
Fort: +6
Reflex: +9
Will: +9

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skills

Class Abilities:
Sorceror
- Metamagic Specialist (PHB2 variant)

Wild Mage
- Wild Magic (-3 base caster level, but +1d6 when each spell cast)
- Random Deflector 3/day (redirect some spells/attacks to random target within 20')
- Student of Chaos (When using magic device that offers random result, roll twice and select)
- Chaotic Mind (immune to Confusion & Insanity, constant Nondetection effect)
- Reckless Dweomer (Can expend slot of 1st level or higher to produce Rod of Wonder effect)

Skills: 24+27
Concentration +19 (17 ranks +2 Con)
Knowledge Arcana +10 (8 ranks +0 Int +2 Synergy)
Knowledge Planes +4 (4 ccranks ranks +0 Int)
Spellcraft +7 (5 ranks +0 Int +2 feat)
Use Magic Device +12 (4 ccranks +2 ranks +2 feat +4 Cha)

Languages - Common, Draconic

Feats
1 Celestial Heritage (+2 vs elec & petri, gain Prot from Evil)
1 Eschew Materials
3 Magical Aptitude
6 Celestial Lance (1d8/spell level used, 60' line, only to evil)
9 Empower Spell
12 Quicken Spell

Spells (Base DC 17+lvl, Caster level 13+1d6)
0 6/6 - Acid Splash, Mending, Message, Ghost Sound, Light, Disrupt Undead, Prestidigitation, Arcane Mark, Detect Poison
1 8/8 - Shield, Magic Missile, Dawnburst, Alarm, True Strike, Protection from Evil
2 8/8 - Invisibility, Arcane Turmoil, Rope Trick, See Invisible, Dimension Hop
3 8/8 - Energy Aegis, Arcane Sight, Disobedience, Phantom Steed
4 7/7 - Confusion, Ennervation, Voice of the Dragon, Orb of Force
5 7/7 - Telekinesis, Lucent Lance, Greater Blink
6 6/6 - Disintegrate, Greater Heroism
7 4/4 - Limited Wish

Noncore spells
Dawnburst (Complete Mage)
- Causes all creatures within 10' of caster to glow like torches for 1 rnd/lvl. Reduces invisibility to concealment. Makes Hide difficult. Causes 1d6+CL (max 5) to undead and light-sensitive creatures.

Arcane Turmoil (complete Mage)
- Works as per targeted Dispel Magic (can't do area version), but also causes a spellcaster to lose 1 prepared spell or slot of highest level if Will save failed.

Dimension Hop (PHB2)
- Teleport 5'/2 CL as standard action, either self or creature touched. Will negates.

Energy Aegis (PHB2)
- As immediate action, grant self or ally at Close range 1 rnd of resistance 20 to specified energy type.

Disobedience (Complete Scoundrel)
- Grants immunity to charms and compulsions, and can fool a caster into thinking the charm/compulsion succeeded if they fail a will save. 1hr/CL.

Voice of the Dragon (Spell Compendium)
- 10 min/CL gain +10 to Bluff, Diplomacy and Intimidate attempts...can discharge spell by issuing a Suggestion.

Orb of Force (Complete Arcane)
- Ranged touch, 10d6 damage cap, no save, no SR, force damage.

Lucent Lance (Spell Compendium)
- Ranged touch, Ray, 15d6 damage cap, no save, SR applies. 15d4 dmg if in shadowy illumination. Blinds target for 1 rnd, dazzles for 1rnd/CL. Acts as 1 rnd sun exposure to light-sensitive creatures. Light damage.

Money - 880gp

Weapons -


Armour -


Gear -


Magic -
Ring of Arcane Might, 20k (Complete Arcane) +1 CL
Ring of Enduring Arcana, 6k (Complete Mage) +4 to dispel DC of spells.
Orange Prism Ioun Stone, 30k (SRD) +1 CL
Bracers of Armor +4, 16k (SRD)
Headband of Charisma +6, 36k (SRD)
Steadying Robe, 1k (Complete Mage) Negates need for Concentration check due to casting spell while in vigorous, violent or extremely violent motion.
Cloak of Comfort +3, 11k (Complete Mage) As Cloak of Resistance, plus Endure Elements within 30'.
Runestaff of Evocation, 25k (Magic Item Compendium) Allows casting each of the following spells 2/day, by spending spell slots of appropriate level.
- Chain Lightning
- Fireball
- Ice Storm
- Magic Missile
- Shatter
- Wall of Force

Survival Pouch, 3.3k (Magic Item Compendium) Can be accessed up to 5/day, each time producing one of the following effects: (anything taken out vanishes 8 hrs later, unless it's been eaten/drunk)
- 1 day rations for 1 Medium creature.
- 2 gallons water in skin
- Campfire (lit...lasts 8 hours or can make up to 8 torches that burn 1 hr each)
- Tent & 2 bedrolls
- 50' rope
- Composite shortbow (+1 Str) and 20 arrows. 
- Shovel
- Pack Mule with riding gear and saddlebags. Treated as summoned, but will not fight.

Eternal Wand of Cure Light Wounds, 820gp (Magic Item Compendium) Cast 1st level spell 2/day.

Background: 
Pending[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> You've obviously got some notions about why you wanted to include a guardinal.  Can you tell us a bit more about the game so I can tell you more about my celestial denizen?




I listed that option as something that I would allow someone to play if they had an interest in it, not so much because "I" have some idea for one. The only thing I would change is that an Avoral would not be from the outer planes, but rather from the campaign world. I guess this would imply a native outsider sub-type like an Aasimar or Tiefling. You would also be one a very few, not likely to see another of your own kind.

One short idea, I think there's a good spot still left in the group for someone that wants to acquire/protect/destroy some magic doodad of ultimate something something.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 21, 2007)

A Kenku (from MM3) is an avian humanoid. This info was taken from Wizards.com.

[sblock=Kenkus]-- +2 Dexterity, -2 Strength.
--A kenku's base land speed is 30 feet.
--Great Ally (Ex): Kenkus work exceptionally well with their allies. When successfully aided on a skill check or attack roll by an ally, or when aiding another, a kenku applies or gains a +3 bonus on its check or attack roll (instead of the normal +2 bonus). Furthermore, a kenku gains a +4 bonus on attack rolls against an opponent flanked by an ally (instead of the normal +2 bonus).
-- Mimicry (Ex): A kenku can perfectly mimic familiar sounds, voices, and accents. This ability does not enable the kenku to speak languages it can't normally speak. To duplicate a specific individual's voice, a kenku makes a Bluff check; a listener familiar with the voice being imitated must succeed on an opposed Sense Motive check to discern that the voice isn't genuine.
--Natural Weapons: 2 claws (1d3).
-- +2 racial bonus on Hide checks and Move Silently checks.
--Low-light vision.
--Automatic Languages: Common and Kenku. Bonus Languages: Auran, Dwarven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling.
--Favored Class: Rogue.
--Level adjustment +0.[/sblock]
[sblock=Kenku Picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/sblock]

OK, I have a better idea of the character now. I didn't want to really think about background until I knew that I at least had a chance. Still, you seem to be concerned with motivation. I'll explain as best as I can...

I suppose you could label Rainplume as an antihero, but he's really more of a FORCE then anything else. How he works and whether he advances a good or evil cause depends almost completely upon who secures his aid. He's like a mercenary, but instead of fighting for gold and glory, he fights for blood and personal satisfaction. Now, Rainplume will fight for whoever offers him the most lives (or, secondarily, gold or experience) to take in the future and at the moment (the highest bidder; the mercenary's terms). As such, he could destroy the leadership of some dark army and liberate the countryside, or he could murder the good king and let said countryside fall into anarchy. He doesn't discriminate if he kills some evil tyrant or a saint - it's all a life to him (a bit of a cruel perversion of that philosophy that "a life is a life, and it is worth protecting, no matter whose it is"), and it's something that he can take away. He gets such a sick rush and feeling of power and satisfaction from taking somebody's life, it's become addictive to him - he is quite literally bloodthirsty.

He also never turns up the opportunity to hone his skills, but that is only so that he may kill more often and more efficiently. Gold is also good, but that's only for survival, and - you guessed it - weaponry, or similar killing tools. In a sense, he's like a junkie - every resource goes towards feeding the addiction.

He's most definitely insane, but in a sociopathic way - he doesn't want to get caught or killed, since it's rather hard to feed his addiction from a cell or a grave. He won't kill somebody in front of a cop, but he might wait for the cop to turn a corner, then kill his target. Now, don't get me wrong, he isn't exactly a serial killer. He typically works on some sort of commission, since it never hurts to make a little gold on the side (which can go towards the addiction). In the dunes and the wilds, however, he'd kill you just as soon as he'd lay eyes on you. He won't go on a murdering rampage throughout the city, but if he is asked to go kill somebody, there is likely to be a good bit of collateral damage. He does have a SMALL code of moral (heh) laws to his name, however - if they aren't in the way, witnesses, or threatening him, then he isn't likely at all to kill them. Killing large amounts of random people could initiate a manhunt, which would draw undue attention to him, which could result in capture, incarceration, and execution, all eventually leading up to his death, and the end of his addiction.

In short, he has a list of priorities in mind at all times. 1, Kill. 2, Train to kill more efficiently. 3, Get resources to kill more efficiently. Underlying these three principles is his desire to survive, which is necessary to achieve all three. As such, he won't go on a rampage (resulting in a manhunt) and he won't kill people who are almost guaranteed to kill him in return (stabbing PCs in their sleep). He's completely self-serving regarding these goals, and he doesn't care what he does to accomplish them. If left to his own devices, he'd probably just waylay travelers in the dunes, but GIVEN a purpose or direction by another (so long as it satisfies one of his three needs), he'll destroy anything that stands in the way of it being accomplished. His addiction is the reason for his insanity, and his "evil" stems from this addiction. He is a weapon to others, to be used however they see fit, so long as they promise him (or he sees reason to believe that there will be) bloodshed, gold, an opportunity to test his skills, or preferably all three. Hence, him falling in with a party of warriors (giant battles and bloodshed, a cut of the gold, valuable training, and backup from a group of people - perfect).

Sorry for the long-winded description of his motives, I hope that they'll suffice. If anything needs clarification, just let me know. I'll toss in background (how his addiction came about, his decision to follow the assassin's path, falling in with the PCs) at a later date, but I hope that this gives you an idea of how he ticks. Just keep him happy and his addiction fed, and nobody gets hurt. I think it will create a nice little air of tension at all times, and although he won't be much of a talker, the occasional confrontation or questioning from another PC is always welcome.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 21, 2007)

I really like what I've seen about your take on divinity in this campaign world. While I see no other formal divine submissions, I would like to tentatively stake my cards for playing a favored soul. My basic concept to this stage would most likely be a "flash-soul", born in a nondescript region of the vast desert, to nondescript parents. As for whether they've been actively hunted and rebuked such attempts, or whether they've just progressed through life unnoticed to this point.

As for diety, I like what I'm seeing with Sin. Given the notion of a nomadic lifestyle in a desert, his portfolio fits best with a pure survival mindset. I'm not keen on running an evil character, but I understand that a flash-soul living in a nomadic desert tribe would have to commit some unsavory acts merely to survive nature or beast.

If you have any questions or pointers, please let me know.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 21, 2007)

I might be interested in applying for this as well, if there is still room, as one (or two) of my previous games seem to have closed up shop.  I have two possible ideas.

1. An non-psionic (or even anti-psionic) warrior-type, either orc or warforged, possibly acting as bodyguard to one of the more non-physical other characters in game.  With Barbarian off the class list, would an orc's favored class be fighter or ranger?  And are half-orcs in, or just pure-breds?

2.  The opposite end of the spectrum- an evolved version of the character I was playing in the now-closed Air Pirates game: an elan psion (kineticist), possibly with some metamind on top.  Focused on direct damage on a large scale, the equivalent of an arcane blaster.  

Does either of those sound workable/interesting?


----------



## Insight (Sep 21, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Also because most of the characters I've seen are nomad-oriented, I'm going to set the campaign initially in that sort of situation.




Does that mean the rest of us should be going with similar character concepts?  That makes sense, of course, but that changes what I had been considering (an urban, charisma-focused sneak).  Somewhat ironically, going to more of an outdoors-type game was closer to my initial idea (a monk who lives in the wastes).

I'll post a fleshed-out character concept soon.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 21, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Also because most of the characters I've seen are nomad-oriented, I'm going to set the campaign initially in that sort of situation.



Ah, I've been thinking about that. I take it that the Wilderness Rogue class (Unearthed Arcana, d20SRD) is OK? Just for some ranks in Survival, the Assassin class will have plenty of skills useful in both urban and wilderness environments (Rainplume typically drifts between the two, so he could be in either the wilderness or the city at the time of meeting).


----------



## Psion (Sep 21, 2007)

Considering character concept a little more.

My first thought was Elan; as a bit of backstory I was considering that he might not know who he was in his life before, and it was coming back to haunt him. But that seemed a bit like what Shayuri had going, so it occurred to me that perhaps he knows exactly who he was in his life before, and trying to escape it. Perhaps he was some sort of warlord or marauder. He became an Elan as either some form of punishment or redemption... or both. Perhaps he had the chance to escape, but submitted to the punishment.

I'm leaning towards egoist as the base class; if permissible, I'm considering the variant in the minds eye article swapping out a first level feat for the changeling disguise ability.

Any thoughts on what Elans are like or how well their origins and existence are known in the area? Any thoughts on what the fauna is like in the area (important if I go with egoist)?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh wow...not to butt into a conversation I have no place in, but something about that background idea really is cool, Psion. 

Elans are immortal after all. You could do the Nameless One thing, and have this character who was richly, hugely evil...then had a change of heart, but one lifetime wasn't enough to atone for his sins...

Meow.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 21, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> As much as I like that book and the classes contained therein, I'm shaping this game without them (I could really see them being used obviously, some of the flavor for their abilities makes a LOT of sense for the setting). I'm making this decision because I have seen a lot of them in my games lately and would like a party without for this one.





Fair enough.  However, while I hate to press the issue, is there any chance that you might allow feats from that book?  Specifically I'm thinking of making an attack of opportunity themed fighter and it would be extremely useful if I could use the martial stance feat to get one stance from that book (although I guess doing so would require getting a maneuver from the other feat, but that would never be used...it would just be to satisfy the requirement of the martial stance feat).


----------



## doghead (Sep 21, 2007)

ooc - CSPG

An initial outline of Ang. I will have to shuffle a few feats to include the mindblade feat and prereqs. I probably will only take the first one. For Ang, his mind blade is something like the soul of his regular blade - I can't really see him splitting the two. It would also pretty much swallow up all his feats.

I'm not fussed about getting something in return for losing the wings - I like the idea that he has sacrificed them willingly in exchange for some form of freedom. 

Of more concern would be evil characters in the party. Ang would probably have a great deal of difficulty working with an evil character, no matter how it was spun. But I figure I'll leave that bridge until we get to it.

I kind of like having almost no magic items. But if that will leave him seriously nurfed, I'll add something like a Belt of Giant Str +6 and a Cloak of Resistance +5.

[sblock=Ang]Troll-bara Ang, chaotic good half-celestial human soulknife 10.

Str 19 (+4) - 14 [6] +4 +1 [L4]
Dex 16 (+3) - 14 [6] +2
Con 18 (+4) - 14 [6] +4
Int 14 (+2) - 12 [4] +2
Wis 18 (+4) - 14 [6] +4
Cha 18 (+4) - 12 [4] +4 +2 [L8, L12]

AC 22 [+9 armour, +2 dex, +1 natural] 
* T 13 * FF 20
DR 1/-, 5/magic.

BAB +7/+2
* mw longsword +12/+7 melee (1d8+4)
* +2 longsword +15/+10 melee (1d8+11) when fused with mindblade.

Str +4, Dex +2, Con +4, Int +2, Wis +4, Cha +4.

Spell Like Abilities
HD	Abilities
1–2	Protection from evil 3/day, bless
3–4	Aid, detect evil
5–6	Cure serious wounds, neutralize poison
7–8	Holy smite, remove disease
9–10	Dispel evil

Skill Points (4+2+1)*4 + (4+2+1)*9 = 98/108
* Concentrate 14 [10 ranks, +4 con]
* Hide +15 [8 ranks, +3 dex, -1 ACP, +5 comp]
* Listen +14 [10 ranks, +4 wis]
* Move Silently +15 [8 ranks, +3 dex, -1 ACP, +5 comp]
* Spot +14 [10 ranks, +4 wis]
* Tumble +11 [8 ranks, +3 dex]
* Diplomacy +13 [7 cc-ranks, +4 cha, +2 feat]
* Intimidate +15 [8 cc-ranks, +4 cha, +3 feat]
* Sense Motive +13 [7 cc-ranks, +4 cha, +2 feat]

Feats
* Combat Expertise [L1]
* Dodge [human]
* Mobility [L3]
* Spring Attack [L6]
* Skill Focus (Intimidate) [L9]
* Negotiator [L12] 

Class Abilities
* Mind blade
* Weapon Focus (mind blade), Greater Weapon Focus (mind blade).
* Wild Talent
* Throw Mind blade
* Psychic strike +2d8
* +2 mind blade
* Free draw
* Shape mind blade
* Mind blade enhancement +2 (Collision, +5 damage)
* Speed of Thought
* Bladewind

Equipment
* mw adamantine longsword (3,315 gp, 1d8, 19–20/x2, 4 lb., Slashing)
* +5 adamantine shadowed/silenced chain vest (37,750 gp, AC +9, DR 1/-, MD 4, ACP –1, 25 lb.)
* travelling outfit[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I really like what I've seen about your take on divinity in this campaign world. While I see no other formal divine submissions, I would like to tentatively stake my cards for playing a favored soul. My basic concept to this stage would most likely be a "flash-soul", born in a nondescript region of the vast desert, to nondescript parents. As for whether they've been actively hunted and rebuked such attempts, or whether they've just progressed through life unnoticed to this point.
> 
> As for diety, I like what I'm seeing with Sin. Given the notion of a nomadic lifestyle in a desert, his portfolio fits best with a pure survival mindset. I'm not keen on running an evil character, but I understand that a flash-soul living in a nomadic desert tribe would have to commit some unsavory acts merely to survive nature or beast.
> 
> If you have any questions or pointers, please let me know.




Favored souls are usually derived from the old gods list and not he god-kings list. Did you mean "Set" the old god? Or Drevin, he proxy of Sin? If it's Set, great, no arguement from me. On the other hand if you mean Drevin, I'm not sure I want a favored soul from his beliefs.

Either way I want to detail a bit on Drevin since I've finished a lot of work regarding him.

A little bit on "Sin."

Drevin, the proxy of sin, is the older brother of Karael (the lightforge proxy). Drevin originally was a good guy, and a powerful one at that. In ancient times before the brothers ascended, they fought against an extremely powerful demon known as Demrichai the Ashtalarian. The demons name is Demrichai, his title refers to his mask. 

The Ashtalarian mask is a special item that takes a different shape based on it's user. It's a dominator. The whispers of the mask will tempt one with power. The mask is an intelligent item of artifact level power that is very difficult to destroy. If you shattered the mask, any individual piece can whisper to anyone within ten miles. If you leave the mask whole, it can reach out to anyone in the world. As such, despite previous attempts to destroy or hide the mask, it has always eventually been recovered.

Drevin's father was a King in the old world. When the king was killed by Demrichai the Ashtalarian, Drevin and Karael swore a blood oath to see that demon defeated at all costs. In the end, Drevin, Karael, and Kingsmage Valrith were able to overcome the demon. Not yet knowing the power of the mask, the Kingsmage took it for study. Years later Drevin and Karael would have to campaign deep into the land of the prophets in persuit of Valrith and the mask to prevent his acquisition of the Golden Staff of Mok'Danith, the "ancestral warstaff of men."

Mok'Danith was crafted from an angels flesh, bone, and soul. It was created specifically so that men could war against gods. The name Mok'Danith was originally the name of the angel ritually sacrificed to, but aeons ago the word came to refer to mans pride of himself. Historically, Mok'Danith has been the champion staff of the Ur-Priests.

Drevin rushed ahead of his brother into the temple where Valrith (wearing a golden mask) had acquired Mok'Danith. The two fought with incredible power, and they both nearly died. In the end Drevin plunged his blade into Valriths heart. Valrith would have been the first God-King, but was killed during his ritual ascension. Drevin heard the masks call as it dropped to the floor, and unnable to resist in his weakened state, joined with the mask which corrupted his soul to the core. The mask took the form of black steel and was twisted into an expression of a tortured man. Just as the transformation completed, Karael arrived to see his brother's very nature changed by the mask.

And so followed the bloodwar between the two. Eventually both ascended to their current god-king status, though how this came to be is much more secret.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> I might be interested in applying for this as well, if there is still room, as one (or two) of my previous games seem to have closed up shop.  I have two possible ideas.
> 
> 1. An non-psionic (or even anti-psionic) warrior-type, either orc or warforged, possibly acting as bodyguard to one of the more non-physical other characters in game.  With Barbarian off the class list, would an orc's favored class be fighter or ranger?  And are half-orcs in, or just pure-breds?
> 
> ...




Both do sound fun. I would be fine with an orcish barbarian (it's off the base class list, but the intent there is mainly because I don't think a lot of barbarian concepts would work well in this world). The idea of a nomadic orc or half-orc barbarian would be interesting. "Harkening back to their ancient ways."



			
				Psion said:
			
		

> Considering character concept a little more.
> 
> My first thought was Elan; as a bit of backstory I was considering that he might not know who he was in his life before, and it was coming back to haunt him. But that seemed a bit like what Shayuri had going, so it occurred to me that perhaps he knows exactly who he was in his life before, and trying to escape it. Perhaps he was some sort of warlord or marauder. He became an Elan as either some form of punishment or redemption... or both. Perhaps he had the chance to escape, but submitted to the punishment.
> 
> ...




Since you mentioned fauna, that reminded me I should post some of the artwork I've been inspired by for this. Below is a bit. I'll add some more from another source if I can get around to it.

As far as elans go:

The elan race is split into two groups. One is ancient Elans from the precursor days before the world was sundered. These Elans are more typical to the expanded psionics handbook. The few of these that still live are VERY alien, VERY outcast from normal society. Few know what they are, or where they come from, but they will find it difficult to settle in with nomads or citizens. They have trouble fitting in even with the newer younger Elans, as they come from a completely different world altogether.

The other elan group is the modern Elans. These come from special artificial wombs designed to churn them out in specific numbers to fill rolls within their city states. Most city states have at least a few who usually serve in leadership positions, or as direct underlings to their God Kings. There are even those that were created to serve specifically as concubines, because some particularly unscrupulous God Kings keep huge harems of many races to serve as both sacrifices and lovers. 

A few notable city states (Invidia, Acedia, and Luxuria) are populated by a majority of Elans (around 93%). These particular city states rely entirely on artificial womb-created populations to fuel their armies. As such, these Elans are cursed to serve an uncaring and spiteful God King. If they die, they will just increase "production." If they rebel, they will be killed and "replaced." They have little hope, and find little individuality within their city walls. This of course is also one of the reasons that there are elan cults to old gods, because they are looking somewhere else for salvation. There are also some elan nomads, usually either the old elans, or young elans that were "thrown out" or escaped from their god kings city state.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2007)

*Nazhkandrias*, I really don't think your current vision matches with mine for this game. As much as your character is potentially realistic for the circumstances of the game world, I would see your current character more as an NPC and not a PC.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Does that mean the rest of us should be going with similar character concepts?  That makes sense, of course, but that changes what I had been considering (an urban, charisma-focused sneak).  Somewhat ironically, going to more of an outdoors-type game was closer to my initial idea (a monk who lives in the wastes).
> 
> I'll post a fleshed-out character concept soon.




Well, this doesn't cut off a character from being a legitimate citizen from a city state. There are plenty of reasons someone from a city state (most notably members of the Virtues) could be outside the walls living among nomads. Possibly as a diplomat, merchant, or some kind of informant. It's also not unrealistic to assume that eventually your characters WILL get involved in city-business of some form. So the path for your character isn't closed off, but if you have other interests feel free to persue them.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Ah, I've been thinking about that. I take it that the Wilderness Rogue class (Unearthed Arcana, d20SRD) is OK? Just for some ranks in Survival, the Assassin class will have plenty of skills useful in both urban and wilderness environments (Rainplume typically drifts between the two, so he could be in either the wilderness or the city at the time of meeting).



The wilderness rogue or urban ranger would be fine by me, depending on what angle someone wants to play to.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2007)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Fair enough.  However, while I hate to press the issue, is there any chance that you might allow feats from that book?  Specifically I'm thinking of making an attack of opportunity themed fighter and it would be extremely useful if I could use the martial stance feat to get one stance from that book (although I guess doing so would require getting a maneuver from the other feat, but that would never be used...it would just be to satisfy the requirement of the martial stance feat).




I'd be fine with that.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 21, 2007)

I actually did mean Set, not quite sure why I wrote sin, probably a latent freudian slip. The only real issue I have with being a Favored Soul of Set is the driving need for healing, whereas worshiping an inherently evil god, albeit even if my character is not evil himself, would negate that possibility without the aid of items. The pull for the Destruction and Darkness domains could be very good for a nomadic character, although I'm getting a pull for something more elemental as well, probably to replace Destruction.


----------



## Insight (Sep 21, 2007)

*ZUN [Human Monk 6, Psychic Warrior 2, Lucid Cenobite 6]*
Orphaned at an early age, the child known only as Zun was assigned to the monastery at Krietha'alan.  The Black Rock Monastery, as it was known, was a magnet for orphans and those outside the system.  The monks there taught students toughness, resilience, self-reliance, and assertiveness in the face of oppression.  Though outwardly, the monastery was a place of higher learning and ascetic pursuit of knowledge, it was secretly a breeding ground for those who might one day rise up against those who had spurned the monastery founders in the distant past, the followers of the Mad Prophet.

Once Zun had passed his initial training, and was deemed ready, the elders sent Zun into the wastes, to prove himself.  This was common among those monks applying for ranks higher than initiate.  From the Black Rock Monastery, Zun traveled into the wastes, wandering far, passing the Eternal Spine Mountains, crossing the Valley of Tombs, and eventually reaching Sohr Sakahl, the Tower of the Mad Prophet.

At Sohr Sakahl, Zun planned to challenge the Mad Prophet, as it was written in the histories of the Black Rock Monastery that the Mad Prophet was the one who had spurned the monastery's founders and caused them to forsake civilization forever.  Despite Zun's efforts, the Mad Prophet did not emerge from the tower.  After many weeks, Zun entered the tower, searching for his quarry.  During his exploration, Zun learned much that disputed the histories of the Black Rock Monastery, and Zun began to question the truths he had held true for his entire life.  Within the libraries of Sohr Sakahl, Zun studied scrolls and texts.  This study opened Zun's mind to a myriad of possibilities, and to a world beyond that of narrow-minded vengeance.

It was at the moment that Zun had studied all he could, and was about to return to Black Rock Monastery to confront the elders that the Mad Prophet (or whom he believed was the Mad Prophet) appeared to Zun, in the courtyard of Sohr Sakahl.  The Mad Prophet offered to take Zun as his apprentice, to expand the young monk's mind beyond the simple asceticism of Black Rock Monastery, to the greater union of body, mind, and spirit, humanity's ultimate destiny.

Zun agreed, and stayed within Sohr Sakahl for many years, honing his body, expanding his mind and his latent psychic abilities, and preparing to become the Mad Prophet's new representative in the world.  The Mad Prophet's final task for his new apprentice, however, would prove to be daunting, and sidetrack Zun for quite a long time.

The Mad Prophet sent Zun back into the wastes to seek out the Tomb of Nahal'agmun, the Mad Prophet's prior avatar, who had strayed from the Mad Prophet's teachings and become an influential and powerful noble.  Nahal'agmun, revered in the Acedia, was buried somewhere in the Su'u'an, a stretch of accursed badlands between the Acedia and the Jutland.  Finding the Tomb of Nahal'agmun proved perilous and seemingly beyond Zun's reach.  Though the monk spent many years searching for the Tomb, Zun has yet to find it.

While Zun has not given up finding the Tomb, nor has he given up his quest to become the Mad Prophet's avatar, Zun has come to the realization that it is time to try another tact.  He has joined a small tribe of nomads who travel the wastes in the hopes that one among the tribe knows something that might help Zun find the object of his quest.  He has pinned what seems to be his last hope on a group of strangers, but a group of interesting and unique strangers to say the least.

* Forgive the place names; if they are not appropriate, let me know and I will change them to something more suitable.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2007)

I've attached a brief explanation of arcane magic to this post. I'll try to develop the psionics one next. The divine one needs some more work still (it's clearly the most complex because of the nature of all the specifics), so I'll eventually update it and then post a document that combines all three.


----------



## Psion (Sep 21, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> As far as elans go:
> 
> The elan race is split into two groups. One is ancient Elans from the precursor days before the world was sundered. These Elans are more typical to the expanded psionics handbook. The few of these that still live are VERY alien, VERY outcast from normal society. Few know what they are, or where they come from, but they will find it difficult to settle in with nomads or citizens. They have trouble fitting in even with the newer younger Elans, as they come from a completely different world altogether.
> 
> ...




Interesting. So, it looks like you have excised the backstory element of elans that they were once humans? I'll have to think about my backstory then... I guess the whole "memories of my past life is lost" thing is sort of tangential and not really important. He could have still been like a marauder or (if you picture the god-kings as somewhat villainous) a leader in the armies of the god-kings.

Some of your pictures have me thinking Psychic Theurge again. Are there powers other than the god-kings (or did I miss that post)?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2007)

Humans converted into elans is still completely possible, more likely to have been one of the old elans. The same techniques that created them were re-evaluated and constructed for the purpose of manufacturing similar elans for "use." It's almost as if they robbed the elans of thier techniques to create "easier, more managable" people. This technique could also be used to "recycle" humans.

As far as, "powers other than the god-kings" what specifically are you referring to? I've detailed the old gods as well, or do you mean something else?


----------



## Psion (Sep 21, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> As far as, "powers other than the god-kings" what specifically are you referring to? I've detailed the old gods as well, or do you mean something else?




Nope... I just missed your divine magic download. Looking at it now.


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a spare handful of minutes so I wrote a brief story to give a feel for how I envisioned him, also I stated him up (mostly) to give you an idea of what I am thinking.  It also gives me a feel for what the character is to stat him up

[sblock=Story]Chenet was in fact a little surprised to see his client at the appointed meeting spot.  Working with new people in the wastes was always a gamble, but he had a good sense about people, and the hulking figure, wrapped in cloth had struck him as honest, a rarity in the desert.  Besides, he had paid half in advance, paying far more than what he asked.  Still the desert is a dangerous place, no matter what the intention of his client, the wastes quite often drank nomad’s final water, making dealing with them a risky proposition.

The trader talked to his security chief and he went to one of the pack animals retrieving a bundle.  He and a handful of guards made their way to the large stone sometimes called The Finger of Grinth-Shal by those who knew it, where the nomad took shelter from the sun.  Chenet had no idea who or what Grinth-Shal was, but if the large rounded rock was his finger, he would have had a hard time manipulating anything with stubs like that.  Still it was large enough that it provided shade, so in that regard he mentally thanked whatever Grinth-Shal was or had been for holding his finger up to the sun.

Arriving in the shade, Chenet dismounted, as did his guards and he approached his client.  The man was a towering figure, almost eight feet tall, wrapped in gauzy cloth to protect from the searing sun.  His features were obscured.  In practiced motions, he unwrapped his head as Chenet approached, revealing the bald gray skinned head of a Goliath.  His blue glittering eyes seemed to smile, even if his face did not.

Chenet held his open hands wide, demonstrating he carried no weapons.  A traditional nomad greeting, “It is good to see you well.”

The Goliath held his hand to his for, bowing his head forward.  A gesture Chenet did not recognize, marking him as someone not born a nomad.  His deep voice intoned his own greeting.  “I am happy to see you as well, trader.  Apparently you reputation for honesty is well deserved.”

Chenet smiled at the compliment, “Honesty has nothing to do with it, I assure you.  I am but a greedy trader and you pay well.”

“Were you able to get what I asked for?” The Goliath asked,

“I was indeed.” Chenet produced his bundle handing it to the nomad, “As you know, traders such as myself are not permitted within cities, but deal with intermediaries, I was able to hire one of them to speak with a scholar inside the city.  He returned this information.”

He unwrapped the bundle carefully, looking through the pages of information, “Yes, this was even more than I had hoped for.”  He continued to look through the pages for a moment and then he rewrapped them.  “You have more than earned your payment trader.”  He went to the pack, placing the bundle of pages inside and pulling out an urn made of precious green stone, an exact match for the other urn that the Goliath had given him to secure his service.

Chenet smiled as he took the urn, “Then our business is concluded, to the satisfaction of both.  May the God-Kings smile at our transaction.”  he intoned formally, handing the urn to one of the guards, “With that out of the way, perhaps you will share my water.”

The goliath did the strange hand to forehead gesture again, “You honor me.”

Chenet produced a bowl and poured water from a skin, “As you may have heard, my parent’s chose to honor me with the name Chenet, though they chose not bless me with a family name.” A lack of a family name marked him a bastard or an exile, neither of which held the same stigma in the wastes as it did in the cities.

“My name is Thalnil Agathuma, Far Strider.” He responded politely.  An exchange of names was the first step in a solidifying a business relationship.

Chenet drank from the bowl and then offered it to the Goliath, showing it was not poisoned, “It is unusual to see one of your kind so far from your mountain home.”

“I suppose that is true, my people do not usually care for the deep desert.” he drank from the bowl, accepting the hospitality, “My quest, however, brings me here.”

“Ah, this is the Talariic Codex that you are looking for.  If you do not mind my asking, what is this book?”

“It is no secret, I suppose, though some look upon it with suspicion.  In the time of the Old Gods it was a book that described how to achieve an enlightened state through the pursuit of martial skill.  Some few still pursue this state, I am one.”

“The problem is that my understanding of the writing are incomplete.  I have searched high and low for someone further down the path of enlightenment than I, but I have failed.  My original teacher believes the only way to achieve the next level of enlightenment is to find the original text.”

“So you search for enlightenment in the ruins of the Old Gods?  Surely there are safer philosophies.”

Thalnil chuckled, “I imagine there are, but my feet walk this path.”  

“If you would like, I could see if it was possible to gather more information on this text in the other cities on my stops.  Though, you understand that this information could be blasphemous.”

“The Talariic Codex is not a text of magic, divine or otherwise.  It is a way of understanding the world and oneself.  It does not bear what the Ur Priest would call the taint of the Old Gods, but I understand that delving into history could draw unwanted attention.  I would not place you in danger.”

“Doing what I do, friend, I know how to be discrete when necessary.  I would be happy to gather what information I can for you.  Of course something to cover my expenses would be expected and times being what they are, payment in advance would be very motivating.”

“Of course.  I do not have anything as extraordinary as the urns, but perhaps now that we can trust each other a lesser payment might do?”

“I will admit that they will fetch a handsome price and as you say that the trust between us is greater, the price may be less.  Perhaps if you show me what you are willing to part with.”

A bit of haggling later, Chenet smiled, in possession of a set of ancient ivory carvings, “You have quite a collection my friend.  I will be back this way in two fortnights.”

“I can not predict where this new information will take me, but hold on to the information you gather, I will find you when I can.”

Chenet bowed, “Of course my friend, of course, that could work to both our benefits.  I had best hurry, before the caravan gets too far ahead, the drive master is terrible cruel to the animals if someone isn’t their to rein him in.  It was a pleasure Thalnil, I believe we will meet again.”[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]Thalnil Agathuma, Far Strider
Male Goliath
Ranger 1/Psychic Warrior 4/War Mind 8/LA 1
Alignment: Neutral Good

Str 30 (17 Base +4 Race +3 Level +6 Enhancement)
Dex 14 (12 Base -2 Race +4 Enhancement)
Con 20 (14 Base +2 Race +4 Enhancement)
Int 10 (10 Base)
Wis 16 (14 Base +2 Enhancement)
Cha 9 (9 Base)

Abilities
Goliath: +4 Str -2 Dex +2 Con
Medium Monstrous Humanoid
Powerful Build: Treated as large for most beneficial ways except for space and reach
Mountain Movement:  Standing high jumps and long jumps are treated as running, can engage in accelerated climbing without penalty
Acclimated:  Does not take acclimation penalties in the mountains
+2 Racial Bonus to Sense Motive
Favored Class: Ranger

Ranger:
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A ranger is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and with light armor and shields (except tower shields).
Favored Enemy: Giants(Ex):  Gains a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival and +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against Giants.
Bonus Feat: Track
Wild Empathy

Psychic Warrior:
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Psychic warriors are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of armor (heavy, medium, and light), and with shields (except tower shields).
Bonus Feat (2)

War Mind:
Chain of Personal Superiority (Ex): Gain +4 Insight Bonus to Strength and Constitution for 1 minute 3/day.  Activation is a free action.
Chain of Defensive Posture (Ex): Gain a +4 Insight Bonus to AC for 1 minute 3/day.  Activation is a free action.
Enduring Body (Ex): Damage Reduction 2/-
Sweeping Strike (Ex):  On each melee attack a war mind makes, he can choose squares he threatens that are adjacent to each other, and his attacks apply to creatures in those two squares equally. A war mind can use this ability on any attack, even an attack of opportunity or a cleave attempt.
A war mind cannot use this ability if he has moved more than 10 feet since the end of his last turn. If a war mind drops one or both of his foes with a sweeping strike, he can attempt a cleave normally; however, he makes only one cleave attempt per sweeping strike, even if he drops more than one foe.

HP: 1d8 +4d8 +8d10 + 78 (148)
AC 23 (10 + 10 Armor +2 Dex +1 Deflection) (+4 Shield +4 Insight)

Saves:
Fort +19 (12 Class +5 Con +2 Resistance)
Refl +13 (9 Class +2 Dex +2 Resistance)
Will +10 (3 Class +3 Wis +2 Feat +2 Resistance)

BAB: 12
Jovar: +28/+23/+18 (12 BAB + 10 Str + 5 Enhancement +1 Feat) 
Damage: 3d6 + 20 (+15 Str +5 Enhancement) 15-20/x2

Languages Known: Common, Gol-Kaa

Feats:
1. Power Attack
1. Bonus: Track
2. Bonus: Cleave
3. Iron Will
3. Bonus: Improved Toughness
6. Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Jovar
9. Weapon Focus: Jovar
12. Improved Critical Jovar

Skills (24 Ranger, 8 Psychic Warrior, 16 War Mind):
Concentration +21 (16 Ranks +5 Con) 
Hide +3 (4 Ranks +2 Dex -3 ACP)
Knowledge (History) +2 (2 Ranks)
Knowledge (Psionics) +8 (8 Ranks)
Listen +7 (4 Ranks + 3 Wis)
Move Silently +3 (4 Ranks + 2 Dex -3 ACP)
Sense Motive +5 (0 Ranks +3 Wis +2 Race) 
Spot +7 (4 Ranks + 3 Wis)
Survival +7 (4 Ranks + 3 Wis)
Armor Check Penalty: 3


Equipment:
36,000 Belt of Giant Strength +6
16,000 Shirt of Health +4
16,000 Gloves of Dexterity +4
4,000 Periapt of Wisdom +2
14,500 Mithral Full Plate +2
53,500 Large Adamantine Jovar +5
2,500 Ring of Sustenance
2,000 Ring of Protection +1
4,000 Cloak of Resistance +2
1,500  1,500 unspent

Psionics: 

Power Points: 58

Psychic Warrior: Level 4
Powers Known:
1. Chameleon
1. Force Screen
1. Thicken Skin
2. Hustle

War Mind
Powers Known: Level 8
1. Offensive Prescience
1. Offensive Precognition
2. Body Adjustment
3. Hostile Empathic Transfer
4. Psionic Freedom of Movement[/sblock]

Made several assumptions:
-Favored Class: Barbarian on Goliath replaced by favored class Ranger.
-the Jovar (from the Planar Handbook) was an acceptable weapon (it is a greatsword with a crit range from 18-20).  The theory being, in a ruins he was exploring he came across the blade next to a fallen Celestial and taught himself how to use it
-Custom Item: Shirt of Health (as amulet of health, but Shirt) are acceptable.  Shirts have an affinity for physical improvement, so Con should be acceptable there.


----------



## Avalon® (Sep 21, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> The impure prince seems fine but it obviously has to be tweaked for the setting as far as entry requirements and the language in certain abilities.
> 
> I have no idea what a totemist is, but I'm not particularly interested in adding too many base classes.




The totemist is a primitive that channels the souls of mythic and magical beasts and he uses some of their attributes (like the blink ability of a blink dog or a girallon's claws) in survival and combat.

I was planning on a daelkyr half-blood ranger/fighter/totemist/impure prince/soul stealer but if you don't like it, I have another concept.

My other concept would be an asherati cleric/walker in the wastes who serves as one of the last great defenders of the wastes. Think of something like the lone traveler in the sunrise/sunset series of pictures in the zip file you posted here.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 21, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'd be fine with that.




Ok with the go-ahead to pick up a martial stance, I'll officially throw my hat in the ring as a tank.  My current plan is a pure fighter (that bit could potentially change to include some psychic warrior and slayer, but I doubt it) bodyguard type.  

Since any kind of traveling outside of the cities is dangerous, I see him as a sword for hire who travels with caravans or whatever to help keep them safe.  As an added bit of flavor, I'm guessing he will be an "anti-mage" type tank, with a certain amount of skepticism toward manifesters/casters.  Assuming this concept is fine with you, I'll write up a more detailed backstory as well as working on the crunch parts.

Edit: I see you said that there isn't a lot of trade going on between cities.  I'm thinking then that this guy was one of the few who took up the profession that required traveling the wastes.  As a result his life was often threatened, both during travel, and by skeptical guards and inspectors at various cities.  Finally he gave up the job seeing it as not worth all the trouble, which could potential be how he ends up with the group (he's out of work and the hired sword/guide role is pretty much the only thing he knows).


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 21, 2007)

Looking over things again, I think Monad fits my favored-soul's concept more than Set does. I was wanting something with the healing abilities with the Earth Domain, and while my character is not a champion of good or evil, I think Monad is perfectly fit for a nomadic person. I really do like how you have your divinity set up, certain classes gravitating toward different pantheons, which have such a diversity inherent among them.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 21, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> The only thing I would change is that an Avoral would not be from the outer planes, but rather from the campaign world. I guess this would imply a native outsider sub-type like an Aasimar or Tiefling. You would also be one a very few, not likely to see another of your own kind.




What if we treated Avoral as an acquired template?  (Flavor only.  Mechanically speaking still straight-up out of the SRD)

The concept I'm leaning toward (I need to more thoroughly read your posts and the background posts of the other players before I post more detail) is the Crazy Prophet of the Desert.

At a fairly young age he started having visions (again, flavor text unless you choose to use it) and wandered off into the desert.  Living in the desert for decades listening to whispers of divine will has started warping his form toward that of an Angel, the main effects of which being a dramatically increased lifespan (Outsiders don't die of old age) and improved survivability in even the deepest desert (Outsiders don't need to eat or sleep)

At the start of the game he'd have been living as a hermit in the desert for [a long time] and would be drawn into current events by a vision foretelling the arrival of a visitor [potentially a PC] at his aerie.

From there, being slightly-to-moderately crazy, he would act in accordance with his "visions", trying to bring some to pass while preventing others.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> The totemist is a primitive that channels the souls of mythic and magical beasts and he uses some of their attributes (like the blink ability of a blink dog or a girallon's claws) in survival and combat.
> 
> I was planning on a daelkyr half-blood ranger/fighter/totemist/impure prince/soul stealer but if you don't like it, I have another concept.
> 
> My other concept would be an asherati cleric/walker in the wastes who serves as one of the last great defenders of the wastes. Think of something like the lone traveler in the sunrise/sunset series of pictures in the zip file you posted here.




I don't think the totemist sounds like it fits very well. I'm also not remembering what an Asherati is.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> What if we treated Avoral as an acquired template?  (Flavor only.  Mechanically speaking still straight-up out of the SRD)
> 
> The concept I'm leaning toward (I need to more thoroughly read your posts and the background posts of the other players before I post more detail) is the Crazy Prophet of the Desert.
> 
> ...




I can see that working.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 21, 2007)

*Current Players/Characters*
Shayuri - Shard, Human Sorcerer 5/Wild Mage 9
doghead - Troll-bara Ang, Half Celestial Human Soulknife 10

*Completed Proposals* *as far as I can tell
Insight - Human Monk 6/Psychic Warrior 2, Lucid Cenobite 6
Wrahn - Goliath Ranger 1/Psychic Warrior 4/War Mind 8

*Current Proposed Characters*
Bloodweaver1 - Soulknife/Illumine Soul
Avalon - Impure Prince/Asherati
Psion - Crystal Proselyte (or other option)
Nazhkandrias - Kenku Rogue/Assassin
Pyrex - Guardinal
Eathandrew - Favored Soul of Monad
Gabrion - Anti-mage Fighter, sword for hire

I know some of these are still works in progress and some people are still changing their minds. Just inform me as you make decisions. I kind of want to wait till I know a few more concepts before I pick any from the list.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright I've got a concept but the PrC is not on your list. I'm looking at a psychic chirurgeon from Hyperconscious as a psionic replacement for a cleric. A self sacrificing desert nomad who nurtures life in the waste land caring for those who he finds.  Dwarf Psion 7/Psychic Chirurgeon 7. I need to read through your setting files a bit more to place him in the world better.

The other possibility I was considering was a similar nomadic concept of a quick light armored fighter/psychic warrior/dervish patterened loosely after Vampire Hunter D.  A vigilante who moves into small outposts and settlements in the wastes to protect people from the predators that lurk beyond.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd like to throw my hat in as well, though I'll have to have to reread the thread to make sure I haven't missed anything.  My proposal is a straight ardent, human.  Viron grew up in the desert, soon though his people moved to the cities where the God-Kings called home.  Viron saw the harshness the desert brought and the even crueler God-Kings.  Viron then returned to the desert, and had forsaken the healing "miracles" the God-Kings performed.  He wanders the lands trying to right wrongs and to heal those travelers that have risked their lives to travel in the unforgiving heat.  A few of the chosen mantles would be:  Life, Elements, guardian, natural world, time,  conflict....final ones are unchosen, but definately life and elements.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's a second draft...since there weren't questions or objections to the first, I assume that means you're okay with the spell selection. This draft doesn't change anything but the items and two feats...I did some shuffling, some consolidating. No huge changes though. The net result is that I traded some offensive capacity for some defensive capacity, as I felt my AC and saves were a bit low. As for feats, I traded in Eschew Materials (as much as I love that feat for sorcerors) for Sunlight Eyes, a Reserve feat from Complete Mage. As long as I have 5th level slots left, Sunlight Eyes lets me spend a swift action to see through up to 50' in any light conditions...darkness, magic darkness...whatever. The ability only lasts one round per activation though, so if I'm using it constantly it precludes the use of Quickened spells.

Let me know if there's any questions or problems, or heck even comments or corrections. 

[sblock=Shard v.2.0]Name: Shard
Race: Human
Class/Level: Sorceror 5/Wild Mage 9
Gender: Female
Exp

Desc: Pending

Strength (STR) 8 -1
Dexterity (DEX) 16 +3 (8)
Constitution (CON) 14 +2 (6)
Intelligence (INT) 10 +0 (2)
Wisdom (WIS) 14 +2 (6)
Charisma (CHA) 18 +4 (10)

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
AC: 20 (10 + 4 Dex + 4 armor +2 luck)
Buffed AC: 24 (+4 shield)
Hit Points: 4+13d4+28
Movement: 30'

Init: +4
Base Attack Bonus: +6
Melee Attack: +5
Ranged Attack: +9
Fort: +11
Reflex: +16
Will: +14

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skills

Class Abilities:
Sorceror
- Metamagic Specialist (PHB2 variant)

Wild Mage
- Wild Magic (-3 base caster level, but +1d6 when each spell cast)
- Random Deflector 3/day (redirect some spells/attacks to random target within 20')
- Student of Chaos (When using magic device that offers random result, roll twice and select)
- Chaotic Mind (immune to Confusion & Insanity, constant Nondetection effect)
- Reckless Dweomer (Can expend slot of 1st level or higher to produce Rod of Wonder effect)

Skills: 24+27
Concentration +19 (17 ranks +2 Con)
Knowledge Arcana +10 (8 ranks +0 Int +2 Synergy)
Knowledge Planes +4 (4 ccranks ranks +0 Int)
Spellcraft +7 (5 ranks +0 Int +2 feat)
Use Magic Device +12 (4 ccranks +2 ranks +2 feat +4 Cha)

Languages - Common, Draconic

Feats
1 Celestial Heritage (+2 vs elec & petri, gain Prot from Evil)
1 Magical Aptitude
3 Empower Spell
6 Celestial Lance (1d8/spell level used, 60' line, only to evil)
9 Quicken Spell
12 Sunlight Eyes (swft action, 1rnd see in any lighting condition 50', +1 CL light)

Spells (Base DC 17+lvl, Caster level 12+1d6)
0 6/6 - Acid Splash, Mending, Message, Ghost Sound, Light, Disrupt Undead, Prestidigitation, Arcane Mark, Detect Poison
1 8/8 - Shield, Magic Missile, Dawnburst, Alarm, True Strike, Protection from Evil
2 8/8 - Invisibility, Arcane Turmoil, Rope Trick, See Invisible, Dimension Hop
3 8/8 - Energy Aegis, Arcane Sight, Disobedience, Phantom Steed
4 7/7 - Confusion, Ennervation, Voice of the Dragon, Orb of Force
5 7/7 - Telekinesis, Lucent Lance, Greater Blink
6 6/6 - Disintegrate, Greater Heroism
7 4/4 - Limited Wish

Noncore spells
Dawnburst (Complete Mage)
- Causes all creatures within 10' of caster to glow like torches for 1 rnd/lvl. Reduces invisibility to concealment. Makes Hide difficult. Causes 1d6+CL (max 5) to undead and light-sensitive creatures.

Arcane Turmoil (complete Mage)
- Works as per targeted Dispel Magic (can't do area version), but also causes a spellcaster to lose 1 prepared spell or slot of highest level if Will save failed.

Dimension Hop (PHB2)
- Teleport 5'/2 CL as standard action, either self or creature touched. Will negates.

Energy Aegis (PHB2)
- As immediate action, grant self or ally at Close range 1 rnd of resistance 20 to specified energy type.

Disobedience (Complete Scoundrel)
- Grants immunity to charms and compulsions, and can fool a caster into thinking the charm/compulsion succeeded if they fail a will save. 1hr/CL.

Voice of the Dragon (Spell Compendium)
- 10 min/CL gain +10 to Bluff, Diplomacy and Intimidate attempts...can discharge spell by issuing a Suggestion.

Orb of Force (Complete Arcane)
- Ranged touch, 10d6 damage cap, no save, no SR, force damage.

Lucent Lance (Spell Compendium)
- Ranged touch, Ray, 15d6 damage cap, no save, SR applies. 15d4 dmg if in shadowy illumination. Blinds target for 1 rnd, dazzles for 1rnd/CL. Acts as 1 rnd sun exposure to light-sensitive creatures. Light damage.

Money - 380gp

Weapons -
Runestaff, +7/+2, 1d6+1, crit 20, 4lbs, Special: Smite

Armour -


Gear -
Scroll cases
Pouches
Spell component bag

Magic -
Ring of Arcane Might, 20k (Complete Arcane) +1 CL
Ring of Enduring Arcana, 6k (Complete Mage) +4 to dispel DC of spells.
Bracers of Armor +4, 16k (SRD)
Headband of Charisma +6, 36k (SRD)
Gloves of Dexterity +2, 4k (SRD)

Robe of Mysterious Summoning, 10k (Magic Item Compendium) 3/day allows user to sacrifice spell slot to cast Summon Monster of equal level to slot as standard action.

Cloak of Comfort +3, 11k (Complete Mage) As Cloak of Resistance, plus Endure Elements within 30'.

Runestaff of Power, 38.3k (Magic Item Compendium) Allows casting each of the following spells 1/day, by spending spell slots of appropriate level. Is also +2/MW weapon and grants +2 luck to AC and saves while wielded. Can Smite by using 1st level slot to do double damage for 1 round.
- Cone of Cold
- Continual Flame
- Fireball
- Globe of Invulnerability
- Hold Monster
- Levitate
- Lightning Bolt
- Magic Missile
- Ray of Enfeeblement
- Wall of Force (only to create 5' radius dome centered on caster)

Survival Pouch, 3.3k (Magic Item Compendium) Can be accessed up to 5/day, each time producing one of the following effects: (anything taken out vanishes 8 hrs later, unless it's been eaten/drunk)
- 1 day rations for 1 Medium creature.
- 2 gallons water in skin
- Campfire (lit...lasts 8 hours or can make up to 8 torches that burn 1 hr each)
- Tent & 2 bedrolls
- 50' rope
- Composite shortbow (+1 Str) and 20 arrows. 
- Shovel
- Pack Mule with riding gear and saddlebags. Treated as summoned, but will not fight.

Eternal Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds, 4,420gp (Magic Item Compendium) Cast 2nd level spell 2/day.

Scroll of Knock, 150
Scroll of Alter Self, 150
Potion of Lesser Restoration, 300

Background: 
Pending[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 22, 2007)

I'll try to post something more in-depth on Monday, but here's where I'm going...

*Zafrire, Spirit of Morning*
[sblock]

Many years ago a man was called into the desert.  Leaving his family behind he carried little with him save a walking staff and half a loaf of bread.  

But despite the harsh face it shows to intruders, the desert cares for those it calls; and he survived.

For many years he wandered the sands, following the voice of the desert to it's heart.

In the heart of the desert he was shown many things.  And as knowledge is power, the power of the images he was shown _changed_ him.

_Visions of the Past_ showed him the lost beauty of a community of angels living in the desolate regions of dust and sand.  As he wept, he forgot who we was.

_Visions of the Present_ showed him great good and great evil in the houses of the God Kings.  As he reeled, the desert gave him a new name.  Zafrire, Spirit of the Morning, was born.

_Visions of the Future_ showed war and desolation.  As he cowered, and his mind cracked under the strain, he chose his path.  He would do as the voice of the desert asked.  Zafrire took wing; he had someone to meet.

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is a better defined version of my first concept, based on some of the stuff posted in the thread so far and the breakdown of existing character ideas.  My other (now secondary) concept is a half-orc warrior/scout light melee and stealth type- born in the "slums" of one of the great cities, escaped from a conscript army to return to the nomadic "old ways" that his ancestors spoke of.  Some elements of rogue, ranger, and barbarian- two weapon fighting and recon ability.

Name: Suvarion
Race/gender/class: Elan female psion (kineticist) 14
Concept: Destructive force, an ancient living weapon released into a strange and different world.  Basically a focused blaster, some utility powers.

Background capsule: Uncounted years ago, in the days before the sundering of the world, when the old gods still held sway, the first elans were created.  Most were tools of some sort or another- many were little more than living weapons, made to inflict suffering and destruction upon the enemies of their creators.  Suvarion was one such being.  Like most of her kind, she was incredibly powerful and skilled, capable of feats of terrible devastation- but all her power was not enough to save her.  In the dark days, as catastrophe wracked the whole of the world, Suvarion did battle with the greatest agents of her patron's enemies- and after a battle of epic scope, she was finally vanquished.  She was not slain, though, but was rather bound into an eternal psychic prison called a Microcosm.

Bound within that ageless realm, Suvarion endured the sundering of the outside world.  She was held for years beyond counting, and her own powers withered.  In time, though, even the most powerful artifacts must break down, and in the past few years, the seals of her prison began to fray.  While she remained bound, visions of the outside world began to filter through the veils of her confinement- visions not of the world she had known, but what it had become.  At first she simply dismissed them as cruel figments of her tormented and trapped mind, but slowly she came to know that the sights were real.  The world had changed, almost beyond her comprehension.  Even more slowly, the physical seals of her prison began to break down as well.  She began to exercise her own powers- and was appalled by how weak she had become.  Years passed in the outside world, as Suvarion began to rebuild her powers, and the prison continued to break down.  When she could, she watched the visions, trying to learn of the new world.  Finally, she flexed her psychic muscles, and the last shards of her prison fell away.  She was free, at last, and the strange new world lay before her.  without pause, Suvarion strode out into the desolate heat of the desert, to reclaim her place, and to find out what had become of her masters- the old gods as they were now called.  In time she found kindred spirits in the wastes, nomads and outcasts- and she found enemies, agents of the so-called god-kings.


----------



## Avalon® (Sep 22, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I don't think the totemist sounds like it fits very well. I'm also not remembering what an Asherati is.




Asheratis are a race of humanoids that are native to deserts. They can be found in the Sandstorm book. 

Their stats are as follows:
[sblock=Stats]
Medium Size
Base Land Speed: 30 ft.
+1 Natural Armor
Natural Dryness (Ex): They need only 1/4 the amount of water per day needed by humanoids of their size to survive.
Sandswim (Su): Can sandswim through sand, ash, dust, and even softsand at their land speed if wearing light or no armor  or carrying a light load. His speed drops to 5 ft if he wears heavier armor or a medium load. He cannot make any headway through the sand if carrying a heavy load.
Body Lamp (Su): At will, an asherati can make his skin glow to provide bright light out to 60 ft. and shawody illumination out to 120 ft. In a medium of loose soil such as sand, dust, dirt or ash, this light allows asherati to make out solid objects up to 60 ft away. Under the sand, this light is sufficient for navigation, and general identifiction of object but not for reading, recognizing individuals, or other similar feats of finer perception. This ability does not allow an asherati to see invisible creatures or cretaures with concealment more easily than normal.

Other creatures in the sand with an asherati do not gain this special sight, but they can see the sand take on a warm, orange glow.

Once per day as a free action, an asherati can bring his skin up to full brilliance so rapidly that it can dazzle all creatures w/in 30 ft for 1 minute. Fort save to negate (DC 10+ 1/2 the asherati's char level + his cha mod)
Heat Endurance as a bonus feat.
Asherati's treat the eagle's claw as a martial weapon instead of an exotic one.
+2 racial bonus on Move Silently and Hide checks (an asherati cannot hide while his skin glows). If in a sandy area, an asherati gains an additional +2 racial bonus on hide checks.
Water Vulnerability: If completely wet, an asherati takes a -1 penalty on all attack rolls, skill checks and ability checks. If an asherati is immersed in water, he canot hold his breath and must immediately begin making constitution checks to avoid drowning.
Automatic Languages: Asherati, Common. Bonus Languages: Bhuka, Goblin, Giant.
Favored Class: Rogue
LA: +0
[/sblock]

Come to think of it, try getting your hands on the Sandstorm book. It would be perfect for this kind of game.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't particularly like the Asherati, they seem a bit out of place for the context of my game. They are a lot like the thri-kreen and dromites to me, they might make sense in the desert, but not this world.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 22, 2007)

Mmmkay, understandable. He's a bit of a weird concept, and I'm still refining him. Feel free to use him as an NPC though, I'd be honored if you would. Well, I could also go with two more options -

1. CN Raptoran Ranger / Stormtalon (high-speed offense / scouting)

2. CG Human (maybe) Paladin of Freedom (front-line mounted archer, possibly a flying mount)

Do either of these appeal to you? They're a little less complicated, and I could get either concept to you soon.


----------



## Avalon® (Sep 22, 2007)

You did say that it would be somewhat Dune-esque. How about if you think of them as the fremen.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 22, 2007)

The fremen are kind of subsumed within any of the non-city-states factions. The Asherati race is essentially one that has adapted physiologically to the environment of the desert. The whole world being a desert is a massive change that happened a meager millenia ago. This desert was created more out of ecological disaster than natural phenoms. The way I want things to "feel" is like creatures of the desert are  monsters. There are no races of true desert people. Nobody is at home there. This is an alien and harsh environment.

As far as the Sandstorm book goes I took a few minutes with it:

Prestige Classes: Lord of the Tides, Sand Shaper, Walker in the Waste are all good.

The equipment chapter in general is good.

I don't particularly like the races or racial variants, except that the painted elves come from petrified forests which is in line with some of the lore. The orc variant might also have some grounds. The dwarven variant does not, because of the races, dwarves (and to a lesser extent goliaths) have had some ability to maintain their culture.

Some of the rules information is somewhat useful, but is circumstantial and only related to the specifics going on in the game at a particular time. Some of the magic is appropriate, but I wouldn't give it a blanket statement.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 22, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Mmmkay, understandable. He's a bit of a weird concept, and I'm still refining him. Feel free to use him as an NPC though, I'd be honored if you would. Well, I could also go with two more options -
> 
> 1. CN Raptoran Ranger / Stormtalon (high-speed offense / scouting)
> 
> ...




Paladin would be interesting if done right. As I said, most paladins (almost all) come from the Templar of the God Kings. In the case of chaotic good, the only real option is Clare, which is an interesting but possibly odd patron. It does give probably the most freedom to be involved in the desert. Most of Clare/Clair's vassals are women.

As far as a Raptoran-Ranger/Stormtalon, I'd need to see the character concept to know what direction your taking this.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Below are my two concepts (hopefully one makes it). One is a Warforged with their racial PrC mixed with a P. Warrior. His history is pretty relative simple and probably needs a bit of work. The other concept is my original proposal and needs a bit of work as well. With this one I took some liberties with the Shadow and Positive Energy Plan and how they relate to your realm. Let me know what you think and if you do not agree with something we can always change it. [sblock=Braq – Tetugen (Warforged)  (Warforged Juggernaut 5 / Psychic Warrior 9]
His home was a nomadic tribe who’s philosophical and spiritual beliefs greatly involved mediation and isolation. Unlike others of their kind a core tenet of the tribes beliefs is shun the mindless blood lust comes naturally for them and to instead accept the peace of mediation that is so hard to find. This core tenet, and Braq’s violation of it, is what has lead this peaceful warrior to be a lone wander in the waste lands. 

As is what often common in the city states, Warforged readily accept their blood spilling roles and willing let their bodies and minds revert back to the mindless creates they once were. A long time ago, the ancestors of his tribe ran away from their cities and traversed out into the desert in hopes of finding a better way of life then what the city states have offered. 

Braq’s solitary path was not an easy one. Some time ago his tribe faced almost near extinction when a large force of marauders descended onto their village. Faced with either death or life Braq made the only real choice he had. Willing he embraced his races violent side and helped turn the tide against his people. Afterwards, his embrace to the forbidden was obvious to all within his tribe. And though he had saved them from death he had also violated their beliefs. Extradited for his actions Braq now travels the wasteland with the knowledge of his ancestors and the strength of his embrace. Silently hoping to one day to find a family that will accept him. 


*Description*
Braq stands well over six feet tall and has all the markings of a full embrace (WF Juggernaut). Though exiled from his tribe, he still bears their unique crystal marks imbedded randomly across his sand colored armored body. These stones have an ancient tradition and have helped him during his long hours of meditation. [/sblock][sblock=Caladan Duskblade - Human (Soulknife 5 / Illumine Soul 4 / Shadow Sentinal 5)]*Description*
Caladan stands at about 6’1” and has short fiery red hair with piercing blue eyes. His skin has a deep weathered tan to it, and he has an exotic facial tattoo that covers the left side of his face and runs down the side of his neck and across his body. The tattoo is very noticeable even when he is wearing his helmet. His equipment, though noticeably used, is kept in the best of condition. Hanging over his shoulders and falling past his knees is a light and earth tone cloak that helps protect him from the elements. Depicted on the chest plate of his armor and on his shield are strange detailed engravings and various symbols of an unknown source.

Caladan hardly talks and when he does its more often than not five words or less. However, when it comes to cleansing a crypt of a foul presence or putting the restless souls back at ease, there are few warriors who can do so better than him. Caladan is a man of action and has little time for holding hands and warming up to the masses. He is more at home out under the heavens and in the wastelands with his fellow adventures than he ever will be in a city state.



He was once a herder for his family and tribe in the regions to the north but that was a long time ago. A time when a mysterious and deadly plague had swept across the region, corrupting the bodies and souls all of those who came into contact with it. With no remedy in site, the undead were soon too many to count and it was not long until the entire region was literally under siege. The plagued dead attacked and killed all of those that they came into contact with. They attacked and killed innocents without rime or reason including Caladan’s pregnant wife and three-year-old son. One by one, members his tribe began to fall victim to the horde however, what was once thought as a random plague was to become the apparent workings of a vile leader. Caladan, with the help the few remaining villagers, would begin a crusade to rid the region of the vile plague and destroy the Necromancer behind it. It was during this crusade that Caladan first came across the Seto and his teachings. With his determination to put his loved ones to rest and to route out the one responsible, Caladan quickly became a devoted follower. 

In time he and the remaining survivors returned peace and order to the region despite never being able to catch the Necromancer that caused it. With the region back under control Caladan finally went home. He realized then that he had nothing to go home to. The plague and those behind it had taken everything from him and in return gave him a huge whole in his already heavy heart. With nothing left but his faith. He buried his loved ones for good and left. 

Eventually he was able to hunt down and corner the undead necromancer that was responsible for the death of his family. The evil mage made his home in an ancient and long forgotten temple. Soon a battle of epic proportions raged within its halls until both of them struck what would appear to be a fatal blow to each other. In his dying breath he called for his god to grant him his next breath so that he could finally seek the revenge that he so desperately wanted. But his Lord did not respond. Caladan does not know how long he laid there on the temple’s floor. He just remembers waking fully rested and to the whispering sound of his wife saying, “Now you have the power to make right what was done wrong so long ago…”. Many days and nights would pass with Caladan spending countless hours searching throughout the temple. During his search he found no trace of the undead necromancer that he thought he killed or of the source of the whisper that woke him. It was also during this time that he saw his skin began to almost completely cover itself in dark ancient markings. As if some invisible force was writing on him like he was a piece of parchment. Perhaps the most shocking of all was that the Seto no longer spoke to him. Replaced by it was a warm and comforting presence. A presence that he has never felt before but yet felt fairly familiar to him. He would finally figure out that this temple was not temple but more of a sacred monastery devoted to the teachings and worship of ******, (Not too sure what old god you want) an ancient God of both Shadow and Light (positive energy).  And in this monastery lived those who were blessed to wield the Gods power of both against those that have done horrible injustice against the innocent. 

Armed with this new infused power, Caladan travels out once again into the wasteland in search for the undead necromancer (Lich) that has eluded him yet again[/sblock]
-Blood


----------



## Psion (Sep 22, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I don't particularly like the races or racial variants, except that the painted elves come from petrified forests which is in line with some of the lore. The orc variant might also have some grounds. The dwarven variant does not, because of the races, dwarves (and to a lesser extent goliaths) have had some ability to maintain their culture.




What's your thoughts on the Unearthed Arcana racial variants (replicated here)?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 22, 2007)

I like those a lot more.


----------



## Psion (Sep 22, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I like those a lot more.




We are of like minds on this. 

I'm still more likely to play human or elan, but if I were going to play an elf psion or wizard type, desert elf is an excellent choice.

Still torn between Crystal Proselyte and Psychic Theurge (which I am thinking of more strongly now I have read the divine magic doc).

The adaptation of my already suggested background for the PT build would be: the character was formerly a notorious agent/exectutioner/leader in the ranks of purgatory. Then something he saw, said, or did made him snap. After a campaign of terror at his hands, he razed his troops and showed up on the doorstep of one of the city steps of the virtues, begging for redemption. 

Unable to trust him, yet unable to render judgment on someone seeking sanctuary (I hope this is in line with the philosophies of one of the virtues city states), they rendered him anew by making him into an elan. However, his talents began to mirror those he had in his old life (an evil ardent/cleric); this caused some to mistrust him still. Though still a faithful disciple, he tends to operate alone, away from the city. And some prefer it that way.

Personality: Cynical but curious. He's long since accepted that he is a loner of sorts, but doesn't let this faze him. He can be callous in speech, but is more compassionate than he lets on.

Preliminary build thoughts:
Elan Ardent 2 / Cleric 3 / Psychic Theurge 9. Energy, Natural World mantles, +1 other. Not sure about domains, but travel is likely. Mixture of metamorphosis, blaster, and clerical utility/support build.

If you accept the favored soul build someone was talking about earlier, I'm more likely to go with the Crystal Proselyte idea instead (human, elan, or desert elf Psion 5/Crystal Proselyte 9)


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 22, 2007)

Like you, I'm waiting a bit for some people to finish up their ideas because I want to see who overlaps where and how.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok I did some work and came up with the following character.  I still need to go through and check the numbers again (for instance I think I've spent too much gold), but I thought I should at least get him posted now that he's done.  

_________________________

*Jerek*
Male Human
Fighter 9/Occult Slayer 5
True Neutral







*Str 22* (+6) (16 base, +2 levels, +4 item)
*Dex 20* (+5) (16 base, +4 item)
*Con 20* (+5) (16 base, +4 item)
*Int 10* (+0) (10 base)
*Wis 8* (-1) (8 base)
*Cha 8* (-1) (8 base)

_Hit Points:_ 147 (9d10+5d8+70 con)
_AC:_ 31 (10 base, +10 armor [+5 Mithral Breastplate], +5 dex, +3 deflection, +3 shield), _Touch:_ 18, _Flatfooted:_ 26
_Initiative:_ +9 (+5 dex, +4 feat)
_BAB:_ +14, _Grapple:_ +19
_Speed:_ 30 feet

*Saves*
_Fort:_ +12 (+6 Fighter, +1 Occult Slayer, +5 con)
_Ref:_ +9 (+3 Fighter, +1 Occult Slayer, +5 dex)
_Will:_ +6 (+3 Fighter, +4 Occult Slayer, -1 wis)
*Attacks*
+26/+21/+16 melee, +2 Adamantine Martial Discipline (Devoted Spirit) Spiked Chain, 2d4+11, 20/x2
+20/+15/+5 ranged, +1 Composite (+6) Longbow, 1d8+6, 20/x3, 110' range
*Skills* (24 fighter, 10 occult slayer, 17 human, 51 total)

Gather Information +15 (16 ranks [6 cc], -1 cha)
Knowledge (Arcana) +4 (4 ranks [cc], +0 int)
Ride +10 (6 ranks, +5 dex, -1 ACP)
Spellcraft +3 (3 ranks[cc], +0 int)
Listen -1 (0 ranks, -1 wis)
Spot +? (0 ranks, -1 wis)
Speaks Common
_Armor Check Penalty:_ -1 (-1 armor)
*Feats*
Exotic Weapon Proficiency [Spiked Chain] (Level 1 – Human Bonus)
Improved Initiative (Level 1 – Fighter Bonus)
Weapon Focus [Spiked Chain] (Level 1 - Character)
Combat Reflexes (Level 2 – Fighter Bonus)
Stand Still (Level 3 – Character – Expanded Psionics Handbook)
Power Attack (Level 4 – Fighter Bonus)
Mage Slayer (Level 6 – Fighter Bonus – Complete Arcane)
Deft Opportunist (Level 6 – Character – Complete Adventurer)
Martial Study [Devoted Spirit – Crusader Strike] (Level 8 – Fighter Bonus – Tome of Battle)
Martial Stance [Thicket of Blades] (Level 9 – Character – Tome of Battle)
Robilar’s Gambit (Level 12 – Character – Player’s Handbook II)
*Human Racial Traits*
Size: Medium
Base Speed: 30 feet
Skill Bonuses: +4 skill points at first level, +1 skill point each level thereafter
One bonus feat
Favored Class: Any
*Special Abilities*
Magical Defense +3 (Occult Slayer 1,3,5)
Weapon Bond (Occult Slayer 2)
Mind over Magic 2x/day (Occult Slayer 2,4)
Vicious Strike (Occult Slayer 2)
Auravision (Occult Slayer 3)
Nondetection Cloak (Occult Slayer 4)
Blank Thoughts (Occult Slayer 5)
*Equipment*
+2 Adamantine Martial Discipline (Devoted Spirit) Spiked Chain – 21,000 gp, 10 lbs.
+1 Composite (+6) Longbow – 3,000 gp, 6 lbs.
100 Arrows – 5 gp, 15 lbs.
Ammunition Type II, etc (weight)

+5 Mithril Breastplate – 29,000 gp, 15 lbs.
+1 Animated Heavy Steel Shield – 9,170 gp, 15 lbs.
Amulet of Health (+4) – 16,000 gp, - lbs.
Belt of Giant’s Strength (+4) – 16,000 gp, 1 lb.
Boots of Dimension Door (3x/day) – 10,080 gp, 1 lb.
Gloves of Dexterity (+4) – 16,000 gp, - lbs.
Ring of Protection (+3) – 18,000 gp, - lbs.
Ring of Sustenance – 2,500 gp, - lbs.
Handy Haversack – 2,000 gp, 5lbs.
Stowed Item (weight)
Stowed Item (weight)

?? Platinum Pieces, ?? Gold Pieces, ?? Silver Pieces, ?? Copper Pieces (weight [1 lb/50 coins])
*Background*
Jerek Tarel alway _thought_ he wanted adventure.  Born to a well-off merchant family in the security of a fortified and (at least in his district) well-policed city state created a craving in him to travel, see the world, even to face the wretched beasts of the sands outside the city walls.  

Now 26 years old - having spent the last four of them guarding merchants as they travel between the city states of virtue (especially those worried about magical attackers, since Jerek has developed particular skills fighter such foes) - Jerek can't help but feel nostalgia for the safety inside city walls and the protection of hired guards.  He _did_ set out looking for adventure though, so he can't hardly complain.  Braving sandstorms, the all too common attacks of desert beasts on merchant caravans, and, worst of all, the attacks of marauding desertfolk whose survival depended on robbing the merchants he was hired to protect.  

If excitement meant waking up each morning not knowing whether to expect wild hyena's trying to rip you limb from limb, a nomad shaman hexing you and boiling your blood, or a sandstorm thick enough bury the entire caravan, then Jerek had certainly found it!  And of course if the escorting itself didn't offer the daily does of death and destruction to him and his companions, the inspections at each city state were nearly as bad.  The paranoia and downright hostility of most gate-guards was enough to frighten even the most veteran warrior.  Jerek had seen men with proper paperwork thrown in the dungeons (far worse than being eaten by a sand wyrm in his opinion) simply for seeming "mischievous."  

All things considered, it was an easy decision for Jerek after finishing his last escort job - he quit working for merchant travelers.  His taste for adventure and thrills sated, it was time to go home.  So working for no one but himself, he prepared for one last trip into the desert...the journey home.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 22, 2007)

So I got a mostly complete entry done, but I also have a few questions:

1) Does the effect from Mage Slayer feat work against psionics as well?
2) Likewise, do the occult slayer abilities work against psionics?  I just remember you saying earlier that there may not be full transparency so I wanted to be sure.  
3) I made a custom item - boots of dimension door.  It is exactly the same as boots of teleportation, but with the cost adjusted for dimension door rather than teleport and 1x/day rather than 3x/day.  The idea is not to use it as a travel item so much as having it to slightly increase mobility.
4) Is spiked chain ok with you flavor wise?  If you prefer I could easily use a polearm of some sort instead.
5) I don't have it listed now, but would you allow an augment crystal from Magic Item Compendium for my weapon?  I'm thinking of the one that heals 5 HP on each successful attack (up to a max of 50 hp/day).  It costs 6,000 gp and is called a Crystal of Lifedrinking.

Ok I think that's all for now.  I may come up with other questions, but I figure more specific ones (Like even the item questions above...) can wait till I see if I get in the game.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 22, 2007)

1) Yes. 
2) Yes.

Regarding these two, I want to maintain the transparency between the two where it regards combat mechanics because I feel it's important that there not be a massive difference between the two where it concerns how strong or weak a character is. The transperancy will not exist though for things I consider primarily non-combat (detecting magic/psionics, identify, skills).

However, I will occationally (at my discretion) have creatures that have pure "spell resistance" or "psionics resistance." This won't generally apply to anything a player does though. It's more there as a storytelling mechanic. A Psion-Killer golem is going to be vulnerable to arcane and divine magic. A similar anti-sorcerer creature is going to be vulnerable to psionics. As far as this intent goes, it could also even apply to divine magic (for example, there may even be creatures that are hunting God Kings, and as such are resistant to their divine power). This is more of a flavor mechanic.

To summarize, if it benefits the players there's a good chance that it works for all 3 (such as dispel mechanics). If it is something very specific to lore, it probably has less transparency.

3) I havn't checked yet, but if the price matches the cost it would be based on the dmg pricing guide I see nothing wrong with that.

4) Spiked chain is fine.

5) I'd be fine with that particular one.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Not too sure if you had a chance to review what I had proposed. 


-Blood


----------



## Avalon® (Sep 22, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> The fremen are kind of subsumed within any of the non-city-states factions. The Asherati race is essentially one that has adapted physiologically to the environment of the desert. The whole world being a desert is a massive change that happened a meager millenia ago. This desert was created more out of ecological disaster than natural phenoms. The way I want things to "feel" is like creatures of the desert are  monsters. There are no races of true desert people. Nobody is at home there. This is an alien and harsh environment.
> 
> As far as the Sandstorm book goes I took a few minutes with it:
> 
> ...





Was the creation of the desert a gradual one or something along the lines of a magical disaster? Were there any people living in the region where the desert is located before the change?

As for being an asherati, I could swap it out for a human with no real difference. It was just something to add flavor. I could have him instead be one of the survivors of the massive change.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 22, 2007)

Not sure if my proposal got lost in the shuffle(post 130) or you are just waiting for a character sheet/full background.  Let me know what you need, and I can get it up here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 22, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Was the creation of the desert a gradual one or something along the lines of a magical disaster? Were there any people living in the region where the desert is located before the change?




In most regions it happened almost immediately, though some remained somewhat normal for up to 100 years.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 22, 2007)

Current Players/Characters
Shayuri - Shard, Human Sorcerer 5/Wild Mage 9
doghead - Troll-bara Ang, Half Celestial Human Soulknife 10

Completed Proposals *as far as I can tell
Insight - Human Monk 6/Psychic Warrior 2, Lucid Cenobite 6
Wrahn - Goliath Ranger 1/Psychic Warrior 4/War Mind 8

Current Proposed Characters
Bloodweaver1 - Tetugen (Warforged) Juggernaut/Psychic Warrior - Soulknife/Illumine Soul/Shadow Sentinal
Avalon - Impure Prince/Human
Psion - Elan Ardent 2/Cleric 3/Psychic Theurge 9 - Psion 5/Crystal Proselyte 9
Nazhkandrias - Kenku Rogue/Assassin
Pyrex - Guardinal
Eathandrew - Favored Soul of Monad
Gabrion - Anti-mage Fighter, sword for hire
Nazhkandrias - Raptoran Ranger/Stormtalon - Human Paladin of Freedom
Gabrion - Human Fighter 9/Occult SLayer 5
Evolution KB - Ardent
Erekose 13 - Dwarf Psion 7/Psychic Chirurgeon 7

I'm going to process some of this here now.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I had also posted a character concept capsule, for an elan psion (post 133)- I thought there was enough in there for the concept stage, but if you need more info let me know.  I've also got a secondary concept in development- a half-orc reon/archer type, using the desert half-orc, wilderness rogue, and favored terrain variants from the SRD.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Secondary concept pitch: Civet

Name: Civet, also called Black-ears
Race: Half-orc (desert variant)
Class: Ranger 7/Rogue 6 (wilderness rogue)/Barbarian 1
Concept: archer/scout

Background: When the God-king of (?) was slain, and his city was shattered, the other city-states of the Virtues were unable to help- most of the poulation was slain outright, or died while trying to escape through the wastelands to another shelter.  Some of the survivors, though, were taken in by one of the orcish tribes that dwelt along the fringes of the desert wastes.  Over the years, there was some interbreeding between the two groups, as they dwelt in an isolated community together.  Civet was the offspring of one such pairing, one of the few children to survive in the brutal conditions of the land.
     From an early age, Civet was curious and quick- far more so than most of the orclings that she grew up with.  She demonstrated exceptional senses and a gift for stalking- when the time came, she was apprenticed to one of the scouts that patrolled the far reaches of the tribe's territory.  She learned the trade quickly and very, very well- by the time most of the other orclings her age were preparing for their first battles with rival tribes, she had already proven her own worth.  When her human father died, though, she began to grow more distant and detached from the tribe- she was less interested in their seemingly pointless petty warring, and far more interested in exploring the outside world.  all this came to a head when the tribe raided one of the few caravans that braved their patch of wasteland territory- while it was the stalking skill of Civet and her fellow scouts that allowed the ambush to succeed as well as it did, there were some casualties amongst the tribe's warriors, and the warleaders wanted to slaughter the surviving caravaneers to avenge their own dead.  Civet protested, and after a long argument, she was overruled by the shamans who truly governed the tribe.  Disgusted, she tried to smuggle one of the younger survivors out of the area before the sacrifice could be completed- while she managed to succeed, her involvement was discovered and she was banished from the tribe's land under penalty of death.  Since then she has wandered throughout the land, honing her skills and exploring- from time to time she accepts commissions from those who wish to arrange messages or travel between city-states.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2007)

*Players*
Avalon	Human	Impure Prince
Bloodweaver1	Human	Soulknife 5/Illumine Soul 4/Shadow Sentinel 5
Doghead	Half-Celestial Human	Soulknife 10
Eathandrew	Human	Favored Soul of Monad
Erekose13	Dwarf	Psion 7/Psychic Chirurgeon 7
EvolutionKb	Human	Ardent
Gabrion	Human	Fighter 9/Occult Slayer 5
Insight	Human	Monk 6/Psychic Warrior 2/Lucid Cenobite 6
Nazhkandrias	Raptoran	Ranger/Stormtalon
pathfindererq1	Half-orc (desert)	Ranger 7/Wilderness Rogue 6/Barbarian 1
Psion	Elan	Ardent 2/Cleric 3/Psychic Theurge 9
Pyrex	Guardinal	-
Shayuri	Human	Sorcerer 5/Wild Mage 9
Wrahn	Goliath	Ranger 1/Psychic Warrior 4/War Mind 8


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2007)

If you listed multiple characters above I only listed the one that I currently prefer. Some of my previous decisions have changed a bit, so I'm going to have to reconstruct the group a bit.

Gabrion - Your characters story sounds like he's retiring. I realise the intent of this is to give me an open door (your hometown is in ruins, your father is dead, or maybe just on the WAY home something happens), but I'd prefer you state something specific.

Insight - I'm ok with most of your backstory, but I find it a bit awkward how you describe the events for a couple reasons. The "mad prophet" sounds a bit underdeveloped, you even continue to use that name to describe him after you've joined him. Is he really mad, and how so? It seems more like he's just a "prophet" that your original background group calls mad.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2007)

I've been trying a few different group makeups to see what I think would work well for the game and how so. I keep coming back to these 3. As such, I'd like to tentatively accept these 3 characters as part of the party.

Psion	Elan	Ardent 2/Cleric 3/Psychic Theurge 9
Shayuri	Human	Sorcerer 5/Wild Mage 9
Wrahn	Goliath	Ranger 1/Psychic Warrior 4/War Mind 8


----------



## doghead (Sep 23, 2007)

CS. Looks like you have quite a crowd knocking at your door. If its any help, I've just got the new Star Wars game and am tossing up whether to start a SW game or not. So as much as I want to give Ang a run, I'm happy enough to step aside to give someone else a chance.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2007)

That's fine doghead. I guess that will free up one more modular spot.


----------



## Psion (Sep 23, 2007)

Ardent/Cloistered Cleric/Psychic Theurge build undergoing revision...

[sblock=Working First Draft]
Haros
Elan Ardent 2 / Cloistered Cleric 3 / Psychic Theurge 9

Progession:
01: ClC 1 (Feat TBD)
02: Ard 1
03: Ard 2 (Feat: Practiced Manifester)
04: ClC 2
05: ClC 3
06: PsTh 1 (Feat TBD)
07: PsTh 2
08: PsTh 3
09: PsTh 4 (Feat TBD)
10: PsTh 5
11: PsTh 6
12: PsTh 7 (Feat TBD)
13: PsTh 8
14: PsTh 9

Total:
Ardent Manifester Level: 14
Clerical Caster Level: 12

*Ability Scores *(32 point buy)
STR: 10 (10 base)
DEX: 12 (12 base)
CON: 14 (14 base)
INT: 14 (14 base)
WIS: 19 (16 base, +3 levels)
CHA: 10 (12 base, -2 race)

*Clerical Spells:*
Domains: Creation(?) or Liberation(?), Knowledge, Travel

*Ardent Powers:*
Mantles(3): Energy, Justice, and either Deception or Force

*Sources used:*
Expanded Psionics Handbook (Elan race, most Psionic Powers, Skills, and Feats.)
Complete Psionic (Ardent base class, some powers and feats)
Unearthed Arcana (Cloistered Cleric variant)
Wizards of the Coast’s Mind’s Eye column (Psychic Theurge prestige class.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2007)

I am honored to accept his invitation.

Thanks.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2007)

Fine with the cloistered cleric. I've had one myself a while ago.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 23, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Gabrion - Your characters story sounds like he's retiring. I realise the intent of this is to give me an open door (your hometown is in ruins, your father is dead, or maybe just on the WAY home something happens), but I'd prefer you state something specific.




Ya I wanted to flesh that out a bit more myself, the only problem is I'm not sure exactly where we would be starting.  Going through the thread I found mention that because a few characters are nomadic other's may want to be as well, but I wasn't sure if that meant we are starting in the desert.  

Either way, he is retiring, but just from the job of guarding merchants.  My angle was the last one you mentioned - that on the way home something happens.  To know what specifically, it would be helpful to know the starting situation.  Tentatively I could say he wasn't planning to travel alone, so he actually looked for others in the waste when he set out.  He came across the other party members and not only did he feel like they could use another hand for safety reasons (he may be a bit tired of the guard job, but trying to keep others safe still comes naturally to him), but whatever business they have was taking them in (roughly) the same direction as him.  Does that work a bit better for you?

Edit: And just to be super clear, since I know his motivation is part of the question here, this does _not_ mean he would end up leaving if we end up making it to his home city.  Rather, I expect that once he joins the adventuring life with good companions and free from the yoke of merchant bosses, he will realize that _this_ is really what he was looking for when he was younger.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2007)

How things start is somewhat up to which characters are in the group. I'll likely start with some kind of "event" driven plot involving some form of encounter in the desert.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 23, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> How things start is somewhat up to which characters are in the group. I'll likely start with some kind of "event" driven plot involving some form of encounter in the desert.




Fair enough.  Does it sound plausible to you for that to be the thing that hooks my character into the story (as in he comes along as the event is taking place, or better yet, just beforehand)?  

I'm really interesting in this game and getting to play this character and I would hate to think that lack of a good background would be the thing to keep me out.  If I need to change motivations/specific events I'm certainly willing to do so as long as I can stick with the general theme.  Just let me know.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2007)

The biggest concern I have right now is waiting for some of the concepts that havn't been fleshed out (or people that said they wanted to improve theirs). I want to give everyone a chance and make the most fair decision I can.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 23, 2007)

@Shayuri - Looking through your spells I saw one called Disobedience from Complete Mage.  I don't have that book so I have a quick question - is that a self only spell or can it be cast on others as well?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually, it's from Complete Scoundrel. 

It can be cast on others by touch. Duration is 1 hour per caster level.

It doesn't block "mind affecting effects," like Mind Blank does...it's basically like the shielding effect of Protection from Alignment...suppressing charms and lasting control from compulsions for its duration. The reasons it's nice are its long duration and utility in convincing a caster that you've fallen victim when you have, in fact, not.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 23, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Actually, it's from Complete Scoundrel.




Whoops...misread..or something.



> It can be cast on others by touch. Duration is 1 hour per caster level.
> 
> It doesn't block "mind affecting effects," like Mind Blank does...it's basically like the shielding effect of Protection from Alignment...suppressing charms and lasting control from compulsions for its duration. The reasons it's nice are its long duration and utility in convincing a caster that you've fallen victim when you have, in fact, not.




Hehe, so it's not as good as an 8th level spell.    Still pretty rockin in my opinion, especially given the long duration.  At this level one cast a day covers most everything but making camp/sleeping.


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> The biggest concern I have right now is waiting for some of the concepts that havn't been fleshed out (or people that said they wanted to improve theirs). I want to give everyone a chance and make the most fair decision I can.




Question before I take another pass at the Mad Prophet concept...

Is the basis of the 'Mad Prophet' concept OK on the face of it, and that my character is his 'apprentice'?  I'm working on putting together some more fleshed out background on the Mad Prophet, but I can come up with something else if that concept isn't going to work with what you have in mind.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2007)

It's fine.


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 23, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I've been trying a few different group makeups to see what I think would work well for the game and how so. I keep coming back to these 3. As such, I'd like to tentatively accept these 3 characters as part of the party.
> 
> Psion	Elan	Ardent 2/Cleric 3/Psychic Theurge 9
> Shayuri	Human	Sorcerer 5/Wild Mage 9
> Wrahn	Goliath	Ranger 1/Psychic Warrior 4/War Mind 8




I am honored, look forward to the game.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> The biggest concern I have right now is waiting for some of the concepts that havn't been fleshed out (or people that said they wanted to improve theirs). I want to give everyone a chance and make the most fair decision I can.



 Is there anything that you would like to see from what I have submitted? Did I miss your feed back?


-Blood


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2007)

[sblock=Mad Prophet]*THE STORY OF THE MAD PROPHET*

The story of the Mad Prophet harkens back to before the founding of the Black Rock Monastery.  In those days, the Old Gods held sway.  A group of monks following Antonidas broke from the establishment and formed their own order, which would eventually become Black Rock Monastery.  The monks, led by High Elder Hedronus, along with eight other monks (whose names have been lost to the sands of time) comprised the founding members of the order.

One of the founding members, who came to be known as the Shining Prophet, demonstrated the ability to speak directly with Antonidas.  This monk rose to a place of prominence, though his existence was often hidden from the outside world for fear the prophet would be killed or imprisoned for heresy.  The Shining Prophet tired of his captivity, however, and, after a falling out with the High Elder, left Black Rock Monastery, not to return for some time.

Several generations later, as time went on, the order told history their own way, and recast the Shining Prophet as the Mad Prophet, and assigned the prophet certain characteristics and behavior that may or may not have been true (for example, the order's histories tell that the Mad Prophet destroyed all of the scrolls in the Black Rock library, thus the reason for the lack of ancient history on the foundation of the order).  The Shining Prophet's ability to speak with Antonidas became a viral madness that threatened to consume the order, and the elders were forced to throw the prophet out of Black Rock Monastery lest he bring it down from within.

Meanwhile, the Shining Prophet had crossed the wastes, and traveled to far away Sohr Sakahl, a desolate place of great inherent power, but feared by locals.  Here too, the nomads and residents of the area called the prophet mad, but dared not confront him.  In Sohr Sakahl, the prophet built a great stone tower, seemingly with his bare hands and sheer force of will.  Within the great tower, the Shining Prophet remained for generations.

After many generations, after the worship of the Old Gods had fallen out of favor, the Shining Prophet returned to Black Rock Monastery.  Though only a single man (albeit incredibly long-lived), the Shining Prophet demanded that Black Rock Monastery return to its rightful place as a bastion for the worshippers of Antonidas.  The prophet was greeted instead by a cadre of the current elders, including a descendant of High Elder Hedronus, who did battle with the prophet.  The result of this battle is in dispute; the order's histories record that the Mad Prophet was driven away in humiliation, but rumor has it that the prophet instead slew all of the elders and left on his own.

Whatever the case, the tales of the Mad Prophet of Antonidas slipped from fact, into rumor, and into legend, and would have completely vanished had the prophet not reappeared some time later to reclaim his rightful place in the world.  Some say that the Mad Prophet had become a god himself, or an avatar of Antonidas, or a ghost, but in any case, could not leave his tower.  Instead, the Mad Prophet attracted and trained an 'apprentice' who would be his representative in the material world.  The Mad Prophet would keep only one such representative at a time, and these men and women, usually drawn from the ranks of his former monastic order, would act on the Mad Prophet's behalf, using the power of local legend and fear of the great unknown to achieve the Mad Prophet's motives.

While his apprentices have historically been mum on the subject, reasonable people who comment on the subject do not believe the prophet to truly be mad.  His motives clearly involve the worship of Antonidas, even in this day and age when the Old Gods have all but passed into memory.  When pressed on this issue, the prophet's representatives have let it be known that the prophet's motives are his own and often beyond the comprehension of mere mortals.  The prophet's representatives have been well trained and treated well, though a few have strayed and attempted to betray their master's trust, only to meet with an untimely end.

The monks of Black Rock Monastery have a vested interest in keeping the story of the Mad Prophet alive, as it is whispered in places that the prophet knows secrets that can bring down the order, and it is only a matter of time before the prophet lets these secrets become public knowledge.  It is for that reason that the monastery continues to perpetuate the stories of the prophet's madness; it is for their own survival.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Is there anything that you would like to see from what I have submitted? Did I miss your feed back?
> 
> 
> -Blood



I didn't respond to everyone's comments I realize, it's a lot to sit there and break down the implications of whats there.

The main thought in the back of my head while reading either of your backgrounds was that it just didn't sound like this could happen here. In the case of the one I liked more (the soul-knife) I feel that undead are not going to take a major part in the setting. I like your classes and the general theme, but at the moment I'm not too interested in focusing on any sort of undead elements beyond extreme cases (ancient sand lich of doom). As far as the warforged goes, I just don't invision a warforged in this setting having those concerns that seem much more based on the eberron lore around them. I'd like warforged here to represent specially constructed constructs for some purpose rather than members of a group/village/army.


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Insight - I'm ok with most of your backstory, but I find it a bit awkward how you describe the events for a couple reasons. The "mad prophet" sounds a bit underdeveloped, you even continue to use that name to describe him after you've joined him. Is he really mad, and how so? It seems more like he's just a "prophet" that your original background group calls mad.




Now that I've posted a history of the Mad Prophet, I want to specifically answer your questions.

1a.  The being is known to pretty much everyone as the Mad Prophet.  Zun would call him Master most likely; he is by no means on familiar terms with the Mad Prophet and would not call him by any proper name.
1b.  Part of the power and influence the Mad Prophet has in the world is that his madness is unpredictable, and he uses the fear of the unknown, as well as the perceived depth of his power (his longevity for example) to get what he wants.  Whether he is truly mad or not is immaterial as long as the face of it works to acheive his goals.
2.  Is he really mad?  That's a very good question.  It depends on your perspective.  Many would believe him to be mad because he follows and espouses the beliefs of one of the Old Gods.  His methods may seem insane to some people.  The prophet may be delusional, he might be hearing voices, he's probably paranoid, so I guess on some levels, he's mad.  But the prophet's not a schizophrenic or split personality or irrational, anything along those lines.  He pretty much uses the 'Mad Prophet' thing to get what he wants from people.
3.  Yes, there is some truth to that.  The Black Rock Monastery continues to perpetuate the 'Mad Prophet' story, to cover for their own weaknesses.  The prophet has on some levels accepted that he will be seen as mad to some, and that his word will only appeal to a select few who can see through the lies put forth by his enemies.

EDIT: BTW, I am perfectly OK with altering the last bit of Zun's background to fit in with why he would be traveling with the group.  He could even have a secret reason to be doing so.


----------



## Avalon® (Sep 23, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> In most regions it happened almost immediately, though some remained somewhat normal for up to 100 years.




So how about if I have him come from a group of people who were caught during one of those instanteneous changes. Bewildered by the sudden change, many descended into madness and begin to worship the desert as a spiritual force. There were those who rose up and became the spiritual anchors of those who were confused.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Revised/refined concept- Suvarion

I have reworked my original psion concept a bit- perhsps this version would fit in a little better.  The core of the character is still the same- an elan psion and living weapon from before the great catastrophe, set loose to wander in a very strange and different land, but I have toned down some of her sharper edges to make her more workable in a group setting.

Name: Suvarion (once known as Suvarion Skybreaker)
Race/gender/class: elan female psion (kineticist) 14
Note: Given her background, it might be likely that scholars of history or similar lore might have heard of her previous incarnation as a living weapon of enormous power- much to her embarrassment, as her current task to to find out what caused the catastrophe (and to see if it can be fixed, or to do good works in penance).

Background:  The two figures stood high on a cliff, looking out over a blasted waste of grey dunes, dotted here and there with crumbling towers of rough stone- obviously not natural rock formations.  This was the deep desert wastelands- no one dwelt in this desolate realms, not even the maddest nomadic recluses, and the pair had traveled for days just to reach this point.  The taller of the two (by only the slimmest of margins) seemed to defy reasonable precaution- despite the killing heat of the air, she was wrapped in a full cloak of heavy black material, unadorned save for a patch above the left breast where some symbol had been crudely removed.  After a long time spent in quiet contemplation of the ruined vista before them, she finally turned to her compatriot, a withered and ancient elvish man in the paint and bones of a tribal shaman.

"We did this, you say?," the woman asked quietly, turning away from the eerie scene.  "I knew that some answer might be found amongst your people, that perhaps even if no living memory remained, the elves would know- but truly, I hoped for some other answer.  Any other answer than to hear that my folk were the authors of such destruction."

The elf shook his head sadly, the ritual beads braided into his hair rattling softly.  "We do not know for sure what caused the great catastrophe- only that you, or those like you, wrought some of the local destruction that was but one part of the sundering.  In some places, the devastation was as sudden as the sunrise- while in other places, it still seems to be happening, as sickly grey dunes creep across what was healthy land."  He paused, still staring out across the sky towards the nearest of the towers.  "That was a dwelling place, you said?  It is hard to conceive of folk dwelling together on such a scale- even the magic of the God-Kings would be hard-pressed to support such a settlement." 

Slowly, almost reluctantly, the woman turned to view the scene once more.  "It was more than that.  The last time I saw this place, all those towers and more of them that have vanished were all part of one city.  Even the land between them was filled with smaller buildings and houses, all of this valley was one great community..."  She drew a deep sigh, and her voice grew rough as if she were fighting back tears as the memories flooded through her.  "It seems like only yesterday.  We were the proud army, our least members capable of great feats of power, and we crossed over this very ridge- none of us thought to look back, for we were all so confident that we would soon return in triumph.  None of us knew what we were headed into- the battlefields, the powers that were unleashed.  If I had not been trapped within that terrible mindscape, I would have perished as well, like all my people...  Instead I endured as the years passed- I cannot believe how long it has been, nor can I believe that those visions which plagued me for so long, were true scenes of what happened in the outside world.  I had hoped, truly, that those were visions of my worst nightmares, sent to torment me in my hellish prison.  Even when the walls of that containment began to fail, I still thought what I saw was illusion- but to be faced with this, and to feel that somehow I bear even the slightest shade of responsibility, well it would have been better if I had died."

The elven shaman looked at her with concern etched into the lines of his ancient face.  "Not better, for then you would retain that responsibility through all eternity.  You lived, as so few of your people did- yes, others survived the catastrophe, others of your undying folk.  Most have been driven mad, or retreated to the dark places of the world- and other, stranger beings lived as well.  But few have any care or concern for the world outside their own petty domains.  You have seen where that leads, both in the desolation before us, and in the servants of the God-Kings that we met upon the road.  Perhaps you lived for some greater reason- perhaps there is still work for you to do here.  There are the true reasons for the sundering, yet to be unearthed, and there are many ways which you might seek expiation or atonement, for what responsibility or horrors still haunt your soul.  There are good deeds to be done, Suvarion who was called Skybreaker- your name, after all, was not lost to time, for your powers were legendary in the Time Before.  Perhaps your imprisonment diminished those gifts, or perhaps it is simply part of the trial that your life has prepared for you.  But you can do much, more than simple folk like myself and my tribe.  It is only up to you to decide what path to take- I am sure that the God-Kings might welcome a servant of such power, and I am equally sure that you might struggle against those false gods, with far more success than the refugees of the wasteland.  I will leave you now, that you might stand beneath the stars and the wind and meditate upon your choices- both those you have made and those you have yet to make."  Without another word, the old elf began to make his way back down the hill, towards the small band of warrior-scouts that had escorted them on their journey so far.

"You are right," she said finally, after hours had passed.  She did not seem to realize she was alone, and the shaman and his escort had departed to return to their home.  "There are questions that I must find the answers to, and deeds I can do to salve the wounds I bear upon my soul.  Now I must begin..."  With but a thought, the air seemed to boil around her, and the heavy black cloak belled outward like a great pair of wings as she rose into the air, ready to begin this new journey- it would be a long one, she knew, but time was one obstacle she knew she could face.  Perhaps there might be others to join her upon the road...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I didn't respond to everyone's comments I realize, it's a lot to sit there and break down the implications of whats there.
> 
> The main thought in the back of my head while reading either of your backgrounds was that it just didn't sound like this could happen here. In the case of the one I liked more (the soul-knife) I feel that undead are not going to take a major part in the setting. I like your classes and the general theme, but at the moment I'm not too interested in focusing on any sort of undead elements beyond extreme cases (ancient sand lich of doom). As far as the warforged goes, I just don't invision a warforged in this setting having those concerns that seem much more based on the eberron lore around them. I'd like warforged here to represent specially constructed constructs for some purpose rather than members of a group/village/army.



Understood. 

-Blood


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 23, 2007)

[sblock=background]Viron walked through the desert.  The heavy armor and the shield he carried made his progress through the shifting desert sands difficult.  He was not uncomfortable though.  Through centering his own mind he was immune to the harsh desert sun, and the unforgiving winds that blew stinging sand in his face.  He was looking for a small oasis that was nearby.  As he strode atop the dune he was climbing he saw it.

*****

His mother was there, his father ran into the tent that they had called home for more than a week.  The small oasis were hard to find in the desert.  If it wasn't for the predators that came here to hunt for food, Viron and his family would have stayed here for the remainder of their lives.  His father grabbed his spear and shield.  "Run, escape from here!" he cried as he ran out of the tent.  "The agents of the God-King come!"  Viron and his mother ran from the tent, all they had clutched in their arms.  They quickly mounted a camel and began to rid away.  They could see the agents of the God-King coming atop their tusked behemoths.  They would make short work of the people that had set up temporary homes in the oasis.  Viron and his people were considers outsiders, barbarians by the God-King.  As Viron's camel rode away from the cool shelter of the trees, he could here the trumpeting of the great mounts of the agents of the God-King.  Their loud footfalls echoed in the silence of the desert, as did the the death cries of those who stood in defense of the women and children, including Viron's father.

****

This was it.  Viron hated to do it.  After they had ran, Viron and his mother had taken up residence in the city of the God-King.  There they were rebels, hiding in the shadows of buildings and fighting the God-Kings power.  One of Viron's goals is to bring life to the desert once more.  Viron knew through the stories of his people life was not always like he knew it.  Thus it hurt him much to call upon the great winds.  They assaulted the oasis, first at first it had little effect, then several great splitting sounds came, and many trees bent and broke under the great pressure of the gale.  The oasis was exposed and the remainder of the God-Kings agents were exposed.  A ball of fire erupted around Viron as the agents mounted an offensive counterattack, but it pained him little as Viron's psychic power manifested.  It burned little more than sticking ones hand into a bonfire.  Viron stepped back behind the dune and conjured his own firepower.  A small group of elemental guardian's appeared in a blast of flame.  Each guardian strode up the dune and fired a ray of flame at the guardians of the oasis.
The winds didn't relent for long.  Viron once again called upon his mental powers, and winds stopped the tusked elepants from trampling up the dune at Viron.  A moment after, Viron's skin became as leathery as the crocodiles that swam in the rivers of the desert.  Viron was deadly as time slowed to a crawl for him.  His spear turned black as he charged inside the reach of the elephant's deadly tusks, thrusting with his spear.  The elephant stood as a guardian, turned to stone by the mental powers of the spear.  Viron stuck again with the spear and the rider turned to stone as well.  The winds persisted and knocked the elephant rider off the backs of their mounts.  The summoned elemental struck again dazing the elephants.  A few elephants struck him Viron, but he merely healed the wounds with a thought, before plunging the spear into them as they became cold hard stone.

His mission done Viron went about cleaning the oasis as best he could.  He planted new trees and gathered the supplies of his enemies.  He would continue the cleansing of the desert, and doing his best to spread the life of the oasis' through the sands.  Hopefully in his lifetime, the winds would destroy the stone guardians he had left and make room for a forest of life and prominence outside the cities of the God-Kings.[/sblock]

Viron is a dark skinned native of the desert.  He moved to a city of a God-King at a young age and learned of their evil intentions.  He is clad in a heavy plate armor and a shield floats next to him.   A longspear rests easily in his arms.  He is faintly scarred from many battles, but through the powers of his mind, the scars are faint. He cares about others and wishes to heal their wounds, but knows to save his allies the best idea is to take his enemies attention away from them.  He seeks to spread life through the sands, whether that be by expanding oasis' or by killing those that would harm the life of the desert.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 23, 2007)

Yar, I be ashamed t'say that I been gone fer almost a week with narry a post t'warn ye.  Do there still be a chance fer this poor soul?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 23, 2007)

Are you allowing skill tricks?

I nearly forgot my powers known so here they are(not counting feats):  Touch of health, from the brink, body purification, psionic revivify, mend wounds, control flames, elemental steward, control air, adapt body, blackstone hammer, temporal acceleration, offensive prescience, psionic lion's charge, dampen power, thicken skin


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 24, 2007)

OK, for the Stormtalon (since you seem to like it more), I'll give you the basics of a character sheet soon. Keep an eye on this post, I'll edit in the spoiler box with the basics of his sheet soon.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Yar, I be ashamed t'say that I been gone fer almost a week with narry a post t'warn ye.  Do there still be a chance fer this poor soul?



Well I'm up to 14 applicants. If you have something up fairly quickly I'll look at it, no complaints here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 25, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Are you allowing skill tricks?
> 
> I nearly forgot my powers known so here they are(not counting feats):  Touch of health, from the brink, body purification, psionic revivify, mend wounds, control flames, elemental steward, control air, adapt body, blackstone hammer, temporal acceleration, offensive prescience, psionic lion's charge, dampen power, thicken skin




Where are those from? I'm not remembering. The answer is probably no.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Where are those from? I'm not remembering. The answer is probably no.




Skill tricks are from the Complete Scoundrel- basically once an encounter mini-feats.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh, no then.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 25, 2007)

Okay doesn't ruin any of my plans.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 25, 2007)

Creamsteak, any idea when you'll be making your final selections?  I'm on the edge of my seat, but I've been there a few days now and I'm not sure it's healthy.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 25, 2007)

Pretty soon. I really wanted to give everyone a chance, and I do dislike declining people, but it's "getting 'bout that time" obviously.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry CS, I've not had a chance to put anything together on my psionic healer. I'll respectively withdraw and leave the choice to those who've already put a lot into their characters.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 25, 2007)

As much as I've been looking forward to playing a Psion(And to playing in your game, CS), I too will withdraw as I haven't been able to work up my character in more detail, and you have a large pool to select from anyways.  If you need replacements down the line, I may return.  GL, HF


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 26, 2007)

OK, I know that this is a little late, but here goes... This is a Paladin of Freedom, since I couldn't quite get the Raptoran Stormtalon to work. Trust me, I think you'll like this...

[sblock=Kaelestis, The Silver Gale]Male Human Paladin of Freedom 14
Medium Humanoid (Human)
Hit Dice: 14d10 (81 hp)
Initiative: +6
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 26 (+6 Dex, +9 +5 mithral breastplate), touch 16, flat-footed 20
Base Attack/Grapple: +14/+15
Attack: +4 holy composite longbow (mighty +1) +24 ranged (1d8+5/19-20/x3) or +
Full Attack: +4 holy composite longbow (mighty +1) +24/+19/+14 ranged (1d8+5/19-20/x3)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Smite evil 3/day, turn undead 9/day
Special Qualities: Aura of good, aura of resolve, detect evil, divine grace, divine health, empathetic link with mount, celestial hippogriff mount, lay on hands, remove disease 3/week
Saves: Fort +9, Ref +10, Will +3
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 22, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 22
Skill Ranks: Bluff 17, Heal 5, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) 10, Ride 17, Speak Language (celestial) 2
Feats: Improved Critical (longbow), Improved Mounted Archery, Improved Rapid Shot, Manyshot, Mounted Archery, Mounted Combat, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Ranged Smite, Rapid Shot
Alignment: CG
Equipment: +4 holy composite longbow (mighty +1), +4 mithral breastplate with riding straps, masterwork silver rapier, 2 daggers, cloak of charisma +4, gloves of dexterity +4, ring of feather falling, 2 traveler’s outfits, courtier’s outfit with jewelry, masterwork exotic military saddle, silver sigil of Claire, backpack, belt pouch, sack, bedroll, bullseye lantern, 5 pints of oil, silk rope, healer’s kit, silver sigil of Claire, mirror, signal whistle, flint and steel, waterskin, bottle of fine wine, 4 wine glasses, 3 day’s trail rations
Coins: 430 platinum pieces, 41 gold pieces
Weight Carried: 
Weight Capacities: Light – 50 lbs., Medium – 100 lbs., Heavy – 150 lbs.
Languages: Celestial, Common[/sblock]

[sblock=Celestial Hippogriff Mount]Male Celestial Hippogriff
Large Magical Beast (Extraplanar)
Hit Dice: 3d10+9 plus 6d10+18 (76 hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares), fly 100 ft. (average)
Armor Class: 31 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +9 +2 mithral breastplate barding, +12 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 30
Base Attack/Grapple: +9/+19
Attack: 
Full Attack: 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Smite evil 1/day
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 5/magic, darkvision 60 ft., empathetic link with paladin, improved evasion, share saving throws with paladin, low-light vision, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10 and electricity 10, scent, spell resistance 14
Saves: Fort +12, Ref +9, Will +5
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 8
Skill Ranks: 
Feats: Dodge, Flyby Attack, Improved Flight, Wingover
Alignment: CG
Weight Carried: 
Weight Capacities: Light – 519 lbs., Medium – 1,038 lbs., Heavy – 1,560 lbs.[/sblock]

Now, I did make use of a few variants, and I hope that you OK them, since this sheet took me a while...  Well, I know that they aren't exactly on the approved list, but I'm hoping for a case-by-case judgement here, since I like this concept a hell of a lot. OK, first off, I subbed out his spellcasting ability for bonus feats at 4th, 8th, 11th, and 14th level (Complete Champion Paladin variant). On a note of this, the feats are supposed to come off of a list dealing mainly with melee and mounted combat, so pretty much all of his mounted combat feats are bonus feats. Just reassuring you, it's more or less legitimate, as far as the book is concerned. Secondly, I made use of a feat from the Book of Exalted Deeds called Ranged Smite (make Smite Evil attacks as part of a ranged attack, prerequisite Smite Evil). And I get the feeling that the Paladin of Freedom variant is OK, since it's almost purely for flavor.

The sheet is 90% complete, it's just really late, and I don't quite feel like adding up every bit of encumbrance (since the hippogriff will be carrying it most of the time), or coming up with some symbolic or important name for his mount. It's a little late for background as well, but I can tell you that he is a fairly standard Templar of Claire, he's got a bit of a personality on him (almost bard-ish in nature, kind of going a different way with that high Charisma score), and he should be quite fun to be around (especially considering that he's a Paladin). Either way, I hope that you will stay open to this concept, and if you don't like some of the variants, I can convert him to a more standard Paladin in nothing flat. But please, I REALLY like this guy. Background, physical description, and all the roleplaying errata will be up tomorrow, assuming he isn't shot down overnight. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2007)

I wasn't under the impression that CS wanted completed characters at this point.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 26, 2007)

Correct. I'm not actually examining character stats (I will look at race/level though).

Sorry, I planned to finish some of this up today but I've been side-tracked. I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Red Herring (Sep 26, 2007)

Creamsteak, is this game full up?  Are you still taking submissions?  If the game is full, do you have an alternate's list that I could go on?


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Correct. I'm not actually examining character stats (I will look at race/level though).
> 
> Sorry, I planned to finish some of this up today but I've been side-tracked. I'll be back tomorrow.




No problem.  If anything, you need MORE time to figure out the characters in a high level game than one starting at 1st level.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 26, 2007)

Red Herring said:
			
		

> Creamsteak, is this game full up?  Are you still taking submissions?  If the game is full, do you have an alternate's list that I could go on?




It's pretty full, and I've got a couple people I know would want to run alternates. I'm going to have to just decline at this time. I do notice that your brand-new to the boards, so welcome. Sorry that I don't have a spot here though.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 26, 2007)

This was a tough decision and I put quite a bit of effort into it. I hate to decline anyone, but that's the delicate balance between having games be unpopular and too popular. You never get "exactly" what you want. I really appreciate any work people put into their characters in this thread, and even just the contribution of a few questions and discussion by others.

I really wanted to cut the group down to 4 because a higher level game takes more management on my part. However, I found myself stuck a bit. I ended up allowing 1 more slot because there are things about each of these 5 characters that make me want to make a game around them, and that's my goal in the end. Pathfinder's 2nd draft was much better than the first and I really feel like it fits the setting as I imagine it. I also think Gabrion's character is potentially a very likeable protaganist character, much easier to relate to than all the others, so I think he's an important asset to the party.

*The Party*
Psion Elan Ardent 2/Cleric 3/Psychic Theurge 9
Shayuri Human Sorcerer 5/Wild Mage 9
Wrahn Goliath Ranger 1/Psychic Warrior 4/War Mind 8
Gabrion Human Fighter 9/Occult Slayer 5
pathfindererq1 Elan Kineticist 14



I would also like to offer a tentative "spot" as villains to Bloodweaver and Insight. They've both put a lot of work into their characters/concepts (multiple concepts as well), and I'd "like" to offer potential spots as allies/enemies at large.

If either of you are up for it, it is a lighter time requirement than playing. You also would get a little bit of information just privvy to yourselves. It's up to you if this appeals at all, I feel it might be a fun way to run some of the situations in the game.

By villains I don't really mean "big bad evil guy", I mean more along the lines of significant characters (whether good or bad) that are part of the game, and interact with the players from time to time.

*"DM-PCs"*
Bloodweaver1 Human Soulknife 5/Illumine Soul 4/Shadow Sentinel 5 and/or Warforged etc.
Insight Human Monk 6/Psychic Warrior 2/Lucid Cenobite 6



Also, in my sig (should be visible in my post towards the top of this page) you'll find links to the new OOC/IC/RG threads for the new game. Note that the game hasn't started yet. Note also that the characters are not all completed, and I really need to sit down with book and pen and look over all of the mechanical content of posted characters.

I also would REALLY APPRECIATE if your character records are easy to look at and read. I understand that not everyone values the same formats obviously, but with all the "junk" that a higher level character has to detail, it helps to keep things orderly in some way.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 26, 2007)

Like the others, I'm honored to have a spot creamsteak.  As an added bonus, I can finally stop holding my breath!

Gratz to the rest of the party and to bloodweaver and insight, hopefully we will see you in our travels!

Edit: Also creamsteak, would you like further discussion about details/character stats/etc to take place in the OOC thread you linked?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 26, 2007)

Correct. I've subscribed to that thread, and will end my subscription to this thread in maybe 3-4 days.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't get my PC finished & posted in time.  Good luck!


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 26, 2007)

Also note I'm going to probably keep a link to this thread in the first post of the OOC thread. Further, after the players each have a post in the RG, I'll put up some of the stray word documents related to the game there (so the RG will act as the keeping place for any information).


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm not really sure what I'd be doing, but sure, if I can offer something to the game, I'd be happy to contribute.

CS, what do you want from me at this point?  It doesn't sound like you want me to post Zun as such.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't want to spoil any ideas or events, so send me an email at creamsteak@hotmail.com with something easy to identify in the subject line. We'll need to find some way to communicate that isn't readily available to the regular players.

Essentially, it's "PC-light." You get to control/manage/work on a character within the scope of the game, but you'll do a lot of things "behind the scenes" at times. There will then be times where you interact with the regular game, as a 3rd party. It should be pretty similar to some of the off-side storylines from the Psionicle.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Works for me. 
Either of the two characters can be slightly altered to be more anti-hero. 

I'll send you an e-mail. 


-Blood


----------

